# Computer is VERY slow. problem with quickbooks



## asnawab (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi,

My laptop is very slow and is need of clean up. It may have virus or malware that needs to be removed.

Below is the requested information at the start of the thread:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU U 330 @ 1.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 1909 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 730 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 225691 MB, Free - 27748 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0K039P
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## asnawab (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey....Need help here  Please pick this case up ....THANKS!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

step 1
Tell us exactly what is wrong. Do you get pop ups or diverts for example
Step2.
Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner Click on ONE of the Two green Download Now buttons and save it to your desktop. Do not click on any links in the top Advert.

See the screenshot where the proper download buttons are highlighted









*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and double click on this icon on your desktop:










You will then see the screen below, click on the *Scan* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to run, it may take several minutes to complete, when it is done, you will get a message saying "PENDING" , Ignore that & click on the *Clean* button, accept any prompts that appear and allow the system to reboot. You will then be presented with the report, Copy & Paste it into your next post.
Please note: the newer versions of Adwcleaner have a pretty colour display on some versions of windows and slightly different icons. The screenshots are from the older version but are basically the same


----------



## asnawab (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for your response.

Step 1: My quickbooks software keeps crashing. It says "Quickboos stopped working". I followed instructions from intuit to fix my quickbooks application, but nothing worked. I even tried uninstalling and re-installing quickbooks and that did not work. At the end they said it must be problem with my computer. My computer is VERY slow. I do get a pop up from "smile box"....not sure what that is. I'll try your adware clean up and post results.


----------



## asnawab (Nov 5, 2005)

Step 2: log from adware cleanup

# AdwCleaner v6.030 - Logfile created 22/10/2016 at 07:36:38
# Updated on 19/10/2016 by Malwarebytes
# Database : 2016-10-22.1 [Server]
# Operating System : Windows 10 Home (X64)
# Username : Shabana - SHABANA-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Mode: Clean
# Support : hxxps://www.malwarebytes.com/support

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

[-] Folder deleted: C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Roaming\download Manager

***** [ Files ] *****

***** [ DLL ] *****

***** [ WMI ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

[-] Key deleted: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.Protector
[-] Key deleted: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.Protector.1
[-] Key deleted: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.ProtectorLib
[-] Key deleted: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.ProtectorLib.1
[#] Key deleted on reboot: [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.Protector
[#] Key deleted on reboot: [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.Protector.1
[#] Key deleted on reboot: [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.ProtectorLib
[#] Key deleted on reboot: [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.ProtectorLib.1
[-] Key deleted: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C}
[-] Key deleted: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{C547F361-5750-4CD1-9FB6-BC93827CB6C1}

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

[-] [C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web data] [Search Provider] Deleted: aol.com
[-] [C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web data] [Search Provider] Deleted: ask.com

*************************

:: "Tracing" keys deleted
:: Winsock settings cleared

*************************

C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C0].txt - [1866 Bytes] - [22/10/2016 07:36:38]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [2044 Bytes] - [22/10/2016 07:35:14]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C0].txt - [2012 Bytes] ##########


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

nothing bad showing there
lets see what this shows us

Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to your Desktop.

*Note*: You need to download and run the 64 bit version 


Right click to run as administrator. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will produce a log called *FRST.txt* in the same directory the tool is run from.
Please copy and paste log back here.
The first time the tool is run it generates another log (*Addition.txt* - also located in the same directory as FRST.exe/FRST64.exe). Please also paste that along with the FRST.txt into your reply.


----------



## asnawab (Nov 5, 2005)

FRST LOG:

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x64) Version: 17-10-2016
Ran by Shabana (administrator) on SHABANA-PC (22-10-2016 17:34:23)
Running from C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads
Loaded Profiles: Shabana (Available Profiles: Shabana & DefaultAppPool)
Platform: Windows 10 Home Version 1607 (X64) Language: English (United States)
Internet Explorer Version 11 (Default browser: Edge)
Boot Mode: Normal
Tutorial for Farbar Recovery Scan Tool: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/335081-frst-tutorial-how-to-use-farbar-recovery-scan-tool/

==================== Processes (Whitelisted) =================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the process will be closed. The file will not be moved.)

(Stardock Corporation) C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
(Alcatel-Lucent) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
(Andrea Electronics Corporation) C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
(Apple Inc.) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
(Intel(R) Corporation) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\AppSrv.exe
(Alcatel-Lucent) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
(LeapFrog Enterprises, Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\LeapFrog\LeapFrog Connect\CommandService.exe
(Dropbox, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\DbxSvc.exe
(Intuit) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mqsvc.exe
(Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.) C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3\NetFaxServer64.exe
() C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spdsvc.exe
(SoftThinks SAS) C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\SftService.exe
(Intuit Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\DataProtect\QBIDPService.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
(Red Bend Ltd.) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\DMAgent.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe
(SoftThinks - Dell) C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpd.exe
(SoftThinks - Dell) C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Toaster.exe
() C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\Scheduler\STService.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
(Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
() C:\Program Files\Common Files\Common Desktop Agent\CDASrv.exe
(Dropbox, Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\Dropbox.exe
(Intuit Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
(Dell, Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\Dell Datasafe Online\NOBuAgent.exe
() C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.8.197.0_x64__kzf8qxf38zg5c\SkypeHost.exe
(Dell, Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\Dell Datasafe Online\NOBuClient.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
(Intuit, Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2011\QBDBMgr.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
() C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Windows.Photos_16.722.10060.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Microsoft.Photos.exe
(Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\smartscreen.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(Google Inc.) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [SynTPEnh] => C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe [2095400 2010-04-15] (Synaptics Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [RtHDVCpl] => C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe [10775072 2010-04-23] (Realtek Semiconductor)
HKLM\...\Run: [CDAServer] => C:\Program Files\Common Files\Common Desktop Agent\CDASrv.exe [464608 2014-09-08] ()
HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] => C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [176952 2016-06-01] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [WindowsDefender] => C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCuiL.exe [631808 2016-09-22] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Dropbox] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\Dropbox.exe [25366584 2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe [3761464 2013-09-30] (Intuit Inc. All rights reserved.)
Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\Run: [Google Update] => C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [144200 2015-08-30] (Google Inc.)
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\Run: [Google Photos Backup] => C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Programs\Google\Google Photos Backup\Google Photos Backup.exe [3790936 2016-04-08] (Google, Inc)
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\Run: [SmileboxTray] => C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Roaming\Smilebox\SmileboxTray.exe [346072 2016-10-06] (Smilebox, Inc.)
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\Run: [iCloudServices] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\iCloudServices.exe [67384 2016-04-22] (Apple Inc.)
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\Run: [iCloudPhotos] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\iCloudPhotos.exe [356664 2016-04-22] (Apple Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt1] -> {FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt10] -> {FB314EE2-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt2] -> {FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt3] -> {FB314EDD-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt4] -> {FB314EDE-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt5] -> {FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt6] -> {FB314EDF-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt7] -> {FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt8] -> {FB314EE0-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers: [ DropboxExt9] -> {FB314EE1-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt64.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt1] -> {FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt10] -> {FB314EE2-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt2] -> {FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt3] -> {FB314EDD-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt4] -> {FB314EDE-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt5] -> {FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt6] -> {FB314EDF-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt7] -> {FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt8] -> {FB314EE0-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [ DropboxExt9] -> {FB314EE1-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [DropboxExt1] -> {FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [DropboxExt2] -> {FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-x32: [DropboxExt3] -> {FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B} => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\DropboxExt.65536.dll [2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Intuit Data Protect.lnk [2016-10-15]
ShortcutTarget: Intuit Data Protect.lnk -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\DataProtect\IntuitDataProtect.exe (Intuit Inc.)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk [2016-10-15]
ShortcutTarget: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe (Intuit Inc.)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\QuickBooks_Standard_21.lnk [2016-10-15]
ShortcutTarget: QuickBooks_Standard_21.lnk -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2011\QBW32.EXE (Intuit Inc.)
Startup: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Samsung Network PC Fax.lnk [2015-12-06]
ShortcutTarget: Samsung Network PC Fax.lnk -> C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3\NetFaxTray64.exe (Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Startup: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Dell Dock First Run.lnk [2012-02-17]
ShortcutTarget: Dell Dock First Run.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (Stardock Corporation)
Startup: C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Dell Dock First Run.lnk [2012-02-17]
ShortcutTarget: Dell Dock First Run.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (Stardock Corporation)
Startup: C:\Users\DefaultAppPool\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Dell Dock First Run.lnk [2012-02-17]
ShortcutTarget: Dell Dock First Run.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (Stardock Corporation)

==================== Internet (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an item is included in the fixlist, if it is a registry item it will be removed or restored to default.)

Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.2.1
Tcpip\..\Interfaces\{9b4bf356-93f0-4fb4-8784-c80bcf2a6b14}: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.2.1
Tcpip\..\Interfaces\{f5eecca7-cb97-4aec-8b49-11965d6c931b}: [DhcpNameServer] 71.10.216.1 71.10.216.2

Internet Explorer:
==================
HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = hxxp://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = hxxp://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=msnhome
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = hxxp://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
SearchScopes: HKLM -> {77022AD2-EFC9-4A69-BB32-7EE4BF406553} URL = hxxp://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=DLCDF8&pc=MDDC&src=IE-SearchBox
SearchScopes: HKLM-x32 -> {77022AD2-EFC9-4A69-BB32-7EE4BF406553} URL = hxxp://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=DLCDF8&pc=MDDC&src=IE-SearchBox
SearchScopes: HKU\.DEFAULT -> DefaultScope {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A} URL =
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000 -> {6A1806CD-94D4-4689-BA73-E35EA1EA9990} URL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={sear
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000 -> {77022AD2-EFC9-4A69-BB32-7EE4BF406553} URL =
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper -> {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL [2013-12-19] (Microsoft Corporation)
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper -> {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll [2016-04-28] (Google Inc.)
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler -> {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL [2013-03-06] (Microsoft Corporation)
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper -> {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll [2012-02-17] (Oracle Corporation)
BHO-x32: Adobe PDF Link Helper -> {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll [2010-11-15] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
BHO-x32: Groove GFS Browser Helper -> {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL [2013-12-19] (Microsoft Corporation)
BHO-x32: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper -> {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll [2013-08-09] (Oracle Corporation)
BHO-x32: Google Toolbar Helper -> {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll [2016-04-28] (Google Inc.)
BHO-x32: Office Document Cache Handler -> {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL [2013-03-06] (Microsoft Corporation)
BHO-x32: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper -> {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll [2013-08-09] (Oracle Corporation)
Toolbar: HKLM - Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_64.dll [2016-04-28] (Google Inc.)
Toolbar: HKLM-x32 - Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll [2016-04-28] (Google Inc.)
DPF: HKLM-x32 {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: HKLM-x32 {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} hxxp://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
Handler-x32: cozi - {5356518D-FE9C-4E08-9C1F-1E872ECD367F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Cozi Express\CoziProtocolHandler.dll [2011-05-05] (Cozi Group, Inc.)
Handler-x32: intu-help-qb4 - {ACE22922-D07C-4860-B51B-8CF472FEC2CB} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2011\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll [2016-10-15] (Intuit, Inc.)
Handler-x32: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.14.0.8089.0726.dll [2009-07-26] (Microsoft Corporation)
Handler-x32: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.14.0.8089.0726.dll [2009-07-26] (Microsoft Corporation)
Handler-x32: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscoree.dll [2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)

FireFox:
========
FF Plugin: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_11_9_900_152.dll [2013-11-23] ()
FF Plugin: @java.com/JavaPlugin -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll [2012-02-17] (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 -> c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.50901.0\npctrl.dll [2016-08-31] ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin: @microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0 -> C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL [2010-01-09] (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @adobe.com/FlashPlayer -> C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_9_900_152.dll [2013-11-23] ()
FF Plugin-x32: @adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer -> C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1168638.dll [2012-10-04] (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll [2015-12-18] ()
FF Plugin-x32: @google.com/npPicasa3,version=3.0.0 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Picasa3\npPicasa3.dll [2013-12-23] (Google, Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.25.2 -> C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll [2013-08-09] (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.25.2 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll [2013-08-09] (Oracle Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0 -> c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.50901.0\npctrl.dll [2016-08-31] ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0 -> C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL [2010-01-09] (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0 -> C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL [2010-03-24] (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @microsoft.com/WLPG,version=14.0.8081.0709 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll [2009-07-10] (Microsoft Corporation)
FF Plugin-x32: @Motive.com/NpMotive,version=1.0 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\npMotive.dll [2009-01-07] (Motive, Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.31.5\npGoogleUpdate3.dll [2016-08-03] (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin-x32: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.31.5\npGoogleUpdate3.dll [2016-08-03] (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.31.5\npGoogleUpdate3.dll [2016-08-01] (Google Inc.)
FF Plugin HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000: @tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.31.5\npGoogleUpdate3.dll [2016-08-01] (Google Inc.)

Chrome:
=======
CHR DefaultProfile: Default
CHR Profile: C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default [2016-10-22]
CHR Extension: (Chrome Web Store Payments) - C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda [2016-04-05]
CHR Extension: (Chrome Media Router) - C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pkedcjkdefgpdelpbcmbmeomcjbeemfm [2016-10-09]

==================== Services (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

R2 Apple Mobile Device Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe [83768 2016-03-02] (Apple Inc.)
S2 dbupdate; C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe [136048 2015-09-20] (Dropbox, Inc.)
S3 dbupdatem; C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe [136048 2015-09-20] (Dropbox, Inc.)
R2 DbxSvc; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DbxSvc.exe [38000 2016-10-10] (Dropbox, Inc.)
R2 DMAgent; C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\DMAgent.exe [403456 2009-09-15] (Red Bend Ltd.) [File not signed]
R2 DockLoginService; C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe [155648 2009-06-09] (Stardock Corporation) [File not signed]
R2 LeapFrog Connect Device Service; C:\Program Files (x86)\LeapFrog\LeapFrog Connect\CommandService.exe [7393280 2013-11-13] (LeapFrog Enterprises, Inc.) [File not signed]
R2 McciCMService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe [319488 2009-08-14] (Alcatel-Lucent) [File not signed]
R2 McciCMService64; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe [517632 2009-08-14] (Alcatel-Lucent) [File not signed]
R2 QBCFMonitorService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe [45056 2014-02-03] (Intuit) [File not signed]
S3 QBFCService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe [61440 2009-07-23] (Intuit Inc.) [File not signed]
R2 QBVSS; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\DataProtect\QBIDPService.exe [1248256 2013-11-27] (Intuit Inc.) [File not signed]
R2 Samsung Network Fax Server; C:\Windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\NetFaxServer64.exe [801472 2015-03-10] (Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
R2 Samsung Printer Dianostics Service; C:\Windows\SysWOW64\\spdsvc.exe [498488 2016-04-01] ()
R3 WdNisSvc; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe [347328 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
R2 WiMAXAppSrv; C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\AppSrv.exe [907264 2009-09-15] (Intel(R) Corporation) [File not signed]
R2 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe [103720 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)

===================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ======================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

S3 MBAMSwissArmy; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys [113880 2015-09-06] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
S0 megasas2i; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\MegaSas2i.sys [64352 2016-10-05] (Avago Technologies)
S3 MREMP50; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\MREMP50.sys [21248 2009-08-14] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA)) [File not signed]
S3 MRESP50; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\MRESP50.sys [20096 2009-08-14] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA)) [File not signed]
S3 NetAdapterCx; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\NetAdapterCx.sys [90624 2016-07-16] ()
R3 NETwNe64; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\NETwew00.sys [3341824 2016-07-16] (Intel Corporation)
S0 WdBoot; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\WdBoot.sys [44056 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
R0 WdFilter; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\WdFilter.sys [290144 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
R3 WdNisDrv; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\WdNisDrv.sys [123232 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 dbx; system32\DRIVERS\dbx.sys [X]
U3 idsvc; no ImagePath

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

==================== One Month Created files and folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file/folder will be moved.)

2016-10-22 17:34 - 2016-10-22 17:38 - 00023637 _____ C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\FRST.txt
2016-10-22 17:33 - 2016-10-22 17:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2016-10-22 17:32 - 2016-10-22 17:33 - 02407424 _____ (Farbar) C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\FRST64.exe
2016-10-22 07:29 - 2016-10-22 07:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\AdwCleaner
2016-10-22 07:28 - 2016-10-22 07:29 - 03910208 _____ C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
2016-10-20 22:32 - 2016-10-20 22:32 - 40810440 _____ (Intuit) C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\QBInstall_Tool_v2 (2).exe
2016-10-20 22:25 - 2016-10-20 22:32 - 40810440 _____ (Intuit) C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\QBInstall_Tool_v2 (1).exe
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 06:17 - 01322848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpx.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 06:12 - 02446696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml6.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:35 - 00196096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UserDeviceRegistration.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:33 - 00157696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\credprovs.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:31 - 00425472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\bcdedit.exe
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:30 - 00396800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncsi.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:29 - 00368640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\nlasvc.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:26 - 00327680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\daxexec.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:25 - 01589248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtctm.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:22 - 13081088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:21 - 01364992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpncore.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:19 - 00982528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:18 - 00759296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msfeeds.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:17 - 02914304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CertEnroll.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 07625728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\twinui.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 02800128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\netshell.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:11 - 12174848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:09 - 00691712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:07 - 00566784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ShareHost.dll
2016-10-15 21:02 - 2016-10-05 05:06 - 02005504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 06:13 - 02750384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 06:13 - 01859264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.ApplicationModel.Store.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 06:09 - 22219328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 06:09 - 00064352 _____ (Avago Technologies) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\MegaSas2i.sys
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:51 - 01430720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.ApplicationModel.Store.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:50 - 02256592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:45 - 20965240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\shell32.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:44 - 22568960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\edgehtml.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:41 - 00545944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\fontdrvhost.exe
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:38 - 00237568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Web.Diagnostics.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:36 - 00113664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Networking.ServiceDiscovery.Dnssd.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:35 - 00327680 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\wc_storage.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:35 - 00101888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UserDeviceRegistration.Ngc.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:34 - 00463360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\daxexec.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:33 - 00268800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UserMgrProxy.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:32 - 00146432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AuthBroker.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:31 - 00837632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbiosrvc.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:31 - 00480768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsreg.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:29 - 00956416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppXDeploymentExtensions.desktop.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:28 - 00156672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UserDeviceRegistration.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:27 - 00945664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WpcWebFilter.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:26 - 23680512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:26 - 00590848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:26 - 00184320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UserMgrProxy.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:26 - 00137216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\credprovs.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:26 - 00088576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UserDeviceRegistration.Ngc.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:25 - 00822784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Chakradiag.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:25 - 00404992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dsreg.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:25 - 00117760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AuthBroker.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:24 - 00483840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.AllJoyn.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:24 - 00099328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsmsext.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:23 - 00431616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\efswrt.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:23 - 00426496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.ApplicationModel.Wallet.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:23 - 00284672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\apprepsync.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:23 - 00125952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\apprepapi.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:21 - 03689984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msi.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:20 - 00661504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WpcWebFilter.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:20 - 00143872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\mrxdav.sys
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:19 - 02390016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\smartscreen.exe
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:19 - 02265088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppXDeploymentServer.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:19 - 01690112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppXDeploymentExtensions.onecore.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:18 - 00983040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ngcsvc.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:17 - 08126464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Chakra.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:17 - 01493504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsasrv.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:16 - 19418624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\edgehtml.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:16 - 04747776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript9.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 01980416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\diagtrack.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 01509376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32kbase.sys
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 00141312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dialclient.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 19416576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 02667520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 02476544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DWrite.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 01778176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:13 - 00055808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\offreg.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:12 - 01107456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\aadtb.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:11 - 06108672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mos.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:11 - 06043136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Chakra.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:10 - 06474752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mspaint.exe
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:09 - 07467520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mstscax.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:09 - 00884224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\inetcomm.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:08 - 00873472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\aadtb.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:07 - 03667456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:07 - 02682880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\netshell.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:07 - 02646016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CertEnroll.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:06 - 02254336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:06 - 01594368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:34 - 01051104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\winresume.efi
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:34 - 00894088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\winresume.exe
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:33 - 00128864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\tm.sys
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:31 - 02213248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\KernelBase.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:31 - 01353768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\winload.efi
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:31 - 01172472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\winload.exe
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:13 - 00146784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CloudExperienceHostCommon.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:12 - 01112928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppxPackaging.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:12 - 00619368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:08 - 00241504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CloudExperienceHost.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 06:03 - 01705976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:50 - 00116576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CloudExperienceHostCommon.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:48 - 01022304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AppxPackaging.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:46 - 03892352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfcore.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:46 - 01360456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfnetsrc.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:46 - 00980824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfnetcore.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:38 - 00584192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UIRibbonRes.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:34 - 00144896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:33 - 00651264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.AllJoyn.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:33 - 00296960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfsensorgroup.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:32 - 00590336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\efswrt.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:32 - 00379904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\apprepsync.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:32 - 00223744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Networking.HostName.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:31 - 00561664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.ApplicationModel.Wallet.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:31 - 00176128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\apprepapi.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:31 - 00058880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ConfigureExpandedStorage.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:29 - 09129984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\twinui.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:28 - 03059200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:28 - 00775168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\GamePanel.exe
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:28 - 00584192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UIRibbonRes.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:28 - 00123904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Networking.HostName.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:27 - 00094208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.StateRepositoryClient.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:27 - 00087040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Networking.ServiceDiscovery.Dnssd.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:25 - 00299520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UserDataAccountApis.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:24 - 13434368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:23 - 00187904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dialclient.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:22 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\offreg.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:21 - 08075264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstscax.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:21 - 00567808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ChatApis.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:21 - 00310272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AppXDeploymentClient.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:20 - 00804864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\FrameServer.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:18 - 04612608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:18 - 00911872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Networking.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:18 - 00858112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\EmailApis.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:16 - 00765440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.Sensors.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:16 - 00508416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 00774656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Web.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 02688512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Logon.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 01255936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AzureSettingSyncProvider.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 00909312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Search.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 00701952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Networking.Connectivity.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:13 - 12345856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wmp.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:13 - 01328128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Web.Http.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:12 - 00998912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\TSWorkspace.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:12 - 00924672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Networking.BackgroundTransfer.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:11 - 03496960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVidCtl.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:11 - 00640000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MCRecvSrc.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:09 - 03369984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.StateRepository.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:09 - 00710144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AppointmentApis.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:09 - 00674304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Networking.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:08 - 02356736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MSVidCtl.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:08 - 00598528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Web.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:07 - 00542208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Networking.Connectivity.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:06 - 02999296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\win32kfull.sys
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:06 - 01880576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Logon.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:06 - 01013248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Web.Http.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:06 - 00850944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ContactApis.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:06 - 00711680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Search.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:05 - 03105792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mstsc.exe
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:05 - 00751104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Networking.BackgroundTransfer.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-04 20:01 - 00446124 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ApnDatabase.xml
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 06:35 - 00279904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\sdbus.sys
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 06:30 - 07812448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 06:22 - 01181536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ndis.sys
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 06:16 - 00187232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dumpsd.sys
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 06:09 - 04129928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfcore.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 06:09 - 01071728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfnetcore.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 06:09 - 00244816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfps.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 06:04 - 02537824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 06:04 - 00628032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontdrvhost.exe
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:49 - 01980768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:36 - 00073216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.StateRepositoryBroker.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:35 - 00352768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\cloudAP.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:35 - 00122880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.StateRepositoryClient.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:31 - 00748544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ChatApis.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:29 - 06285312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:29 - 01145856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\EmailApis.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:28 - 00406016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppXDeploymentClient.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:26 - 00182784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfsensorgroup.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:23 - 01908224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AzureSettingSyncProvider.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:22 - 07654912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mos.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:22 - 04749312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SettingsHandlers_nt.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:21 - 00167936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ErrorDetails.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:20 - 00936960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MCRecvSrc.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:18 - 01656832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\GdiPlus.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:17 - 04136960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.StateRepository.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:17 - 00089088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\adsmsext.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:16 - 06664192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspaint.exe
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:16 - 00771072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppointmentApis.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 03617792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32kfull.sys
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 01840640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\FntCache.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 00833024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32spl.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:15 - 00716800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShareHost.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 01456640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\GdiPlus.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 01013760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ContactApis.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:07 - 00589312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.Sensors.dll
2016-10-15 09:33 - 2016-10-15 09:33 - 00002253 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\QuickBooks Premier - Nonprofit Edition 2011.lnk
2016-10-15 06:04 - 2016-10-15 09:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\QuickBooks
2016-10-15 06:04 - 2016-10-15 06:04 - 00001328 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Process Credit Cards & eChecks in QuickBooks.lnk
2016-10-15 06:04 - 2016-10-15 06:04 - 00001286 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Checks & More for QuickBooks.lnk
2016-10-15 06:04 - 2016-10-15 06:04 - 00001234 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Payroll for QuickBooks.lnk
2016-10-15 06:04 - 2016-10-15 06:04 - 00001180 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Support for QuickBooks.lnk
2016-10-15 06:04 - 2016-10-15 06:04 - 00001140 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Get More Customers with Intuit.lnk
2016-10-15 05:58 - 2016-10-15 05:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Nuance
2016-10-15 05:38 - 2016-10-15 05:38 - 00000820 _____ C:\Users\Shabana\Desktop\Setup_QuickBooksPremier2011 (1).lnk
2016-10-15 05:37 - 2016-10-15 05:38 - 00537648 _____ C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\Setup_QuickBooksPremier2011 (1).exe
2016-10-15 05:34 - 2016-10-15 05:35 - 01073304 _____ (Intuit) C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\Clean Install Tool (1).exe
2016-10-15 05:26 - 2016-10-15 05:26 - 00537648 _____ C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\Setup_QuickBooksPremier2011.exe
2016-10-15 05:22 - 2016-10-15 05:24 - 458222576 _____ (Intuit, Inc. ) C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\QuickBooksCA2011.exe
2016-10-15 05:19 - 2016-10-15 05:19 - 01073304 _____ (Intuit) C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\Clean Install Tool.exe
2016-10-15 04:02 - 2016-10-15 04:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Package Cache
2016-10-15 03:54 - 2016-10-15 03:54 - 40810440 _____ (Intuit) C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\QBInstall_Tool_v2.exe
2016-10-15 03:43 - 2016-10-15 03:45 - 00509440 _____ (Tech Support Guy System) C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads\SysInfo.exe
2016-10-15 01:10 - 2016-10-15 01:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Dropbox
2016-10-10 14:30 - 2016-10-10 14:30 - 00074352 _____ (Dropbox, Inc.) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dbx-stable.sys
2016-10-10 14:30 - 2016-10-10 14:30 - 00074352 _____ (Dropbox, Inc.) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dbx-dev.sys
2016-10-10 14:30 - 2016-10-10 14:30 - 00074352 _____ (Dropbox, Inc.) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dbx-canary.sys
2016-10-10 14:30 - 2016-10-10 14:30 - 00038000 _____ (Dropbox, Inc.) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DbxSvc.exe
2016-10-09 19:54 - 2016-10-09 19:54 - 00000020 ___SH C:\Users\DefaultAppPool\ntuser.ini
2016-10-09 19:26 - 2016-10-09 19:26 - 415864153 _____ C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP
2016-10-09 19:26 - 2016-10-09 19:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\Minidump
2016-10-09 19:26 - 2016-10-09 19:26 - 00000000 _____ C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\100916-39359-01.dmp
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 13:22 - 00860512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\LicenseManager.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 13:21 - 01000288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SecConfig.efi
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 13:03 - 00067584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\TempSignedLicenseExchangeTask.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00057856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\LicenseManagerApi.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 05061120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00324608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbmon.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 12:32 - 01037312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\nettrace.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 03405824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\tquery.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 12:21 - 02538496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssrch.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 01535488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SpeechPal.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 00845824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MbaeApiPublic.dll
2016-10-09 13:06 - 2016-09-15 12:19 - 00903680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:40 - 00965472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ReAgent.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:35 - 00455040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\DolbyDecMFT.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:33 - 00083120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\devenum.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 01377016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ClipUp.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 00603488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ContentDeliveryManager.Utilities.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 00512416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSAudDecMFT.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:27 - 05622088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppsvc.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:27 - 00434528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:20 - 00634944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ci.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:15 - 00218976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\tpm.sys
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:14 - 01267512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinTypes.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:14 - 00119648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\wcifs.sys
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:13 - 00113504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:12 - 00092512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpudd.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:10 - 01600632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppobjs.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:06 - 01469120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\appraiser.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:06 - 00455520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\securekernel.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:06 - 00387872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpps.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:03 - 00094720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UserDataTimeUtil.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:02 - 00187392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfksproxy.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 13:01 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\findnetprinters.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:59 - 00143872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\credprovslegacy.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:57 - 00374784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.LowLevel.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:57 - 00179712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\InstallAgent.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00554496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\StoreAgent.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 01243136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.FaceAnalysis.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00222720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\InstallAgentUserBroker.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00213504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.CredDialogController.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:53 - 00314368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.Usb.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:52 - 00238080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AboveLockAppHost.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:51 - 02333184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WsmSvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:50 - 07219200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Data.Pdf.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:50 - 01534464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Graphics.Printing.3D.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:50 - 00033280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WSManHTTPConfig.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:49 - 00499200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\LogonController.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:46 - 00558080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\clusapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 00433664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\imapi2.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 00039424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\kbdhid.sys
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:42 - 00545792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\uReFS.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:42 - 00123904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssprxy.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 00090624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.Printers.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 01170944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Speech.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00418304 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Perception.Stub.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00268800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DeviceCensus.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00730112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\nshwfp.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00205824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00390144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Search.ProtocolHandler.MAPI2.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00321024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NetworkUXBroker.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00266240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ConsoleLogon.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00456192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\puiobj.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00431616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WpAXHolder.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00349184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00166912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\credprovslegacy.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00496128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprdim.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00431616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Cortana.Desktop.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00358400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\profsvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00337408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.Picker.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:34 - 00671744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mbsmsapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:34 - 00560640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\webio.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:34 - 00424960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\aadcloudap.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:30 - 00175616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SystemSettings.DeviceEncryptionHandlers.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:30 - 00104960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CastLaunch.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:29 - 01105408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MiracastReceiver.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:28 - 00440320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\fhcfg.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 05111296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdp.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00883712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\samsrv.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:26 - 00112128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\BitLockerDeviceEncryption.exe
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:25 - 00237056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\offlinesam.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 00650752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\RDXService.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:22 - 00960000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\modernexecserver.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:21 - 02208768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Graphics.Printing.3D.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:21 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 01266176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Input.Inking.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 00691712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsm.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 00283648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wkssvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:19 - 00717824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogonController.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-09-15 12:16 - 00387072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SessEnv.dll
2016-10-09 13:05 - 2016-08-05 04:29 - 00568832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Speech.UXRes.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 14:14 - 00484584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AudioSes.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:30 - 00354264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\systemreset.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 01117024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ReAgent.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:27 - 00553312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\devinv.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:25 - 02681200 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\CoreUIComponents.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:23 - 00170960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:21 - 01218912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\aeinv.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:20 - 00846560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WinTypes.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:18 - 00404832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:16 - 01292640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\LicenseManager.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:16 - 00527808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WWanAPI.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:13 - 01264912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msctf.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:11 - 00773168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppwinob.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:10 - 00918848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\EditionUpgradeManagerObj.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:06 - 00587968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\generaltel.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:06 - 00050880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CompatTelRunner.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:03 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\odbcconf.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:00 - 00156672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\BcastDVRHelper.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:58 - 00491008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\bcastdvr.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:58 - 00248832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wlancfg.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00413184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SndVolSSO.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00265728 _____ C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Perception.Stub.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00262656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\pdh.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00202752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.HumanInterfaceDevice.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00175616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.Scanners.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:54 - 00498688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mbsmsapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:54 - 00461312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\webio.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:54 - 00431104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mprdim.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:53 - 00466432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\sppcext.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:51 - 00288256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CryptoWinRT.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:47 - 00366080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\RDXTaskFactory.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:47 - 00355328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\RTMediaFrame.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:46 - 00713216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wpnapps.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:46 - 00049664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ffbroker.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 00210432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\offlinesam.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 00130560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\splwow64.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmintegrator.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 03733504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\D3DCompiler_47.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 00051200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NfcRadioMedia.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00348160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.Midi.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00194048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.WiFi.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00160768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACPBackgroundManagerPolicy.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00105984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\VPNv2CSP.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 02740224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msftedit.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00547840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Gaming.Input.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00295936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\pdh.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00186368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.Radios.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 01291264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVPXENC.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00654336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MbaeApiPublic.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00243712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\credprovhost.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00211456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\InstallAgent.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00132096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PrintWSDAHost.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00743424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\StoreAgent.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00680448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\tdh.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00216576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.Scanners.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00852480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Import.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00709120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CPFilters.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00410624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdpsvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00339456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdpusersvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 01087488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Networking.Vpn.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 01060352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppContracts.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 01013248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\XblAuthManager.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00949248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.PointOfService.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00538112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppcext.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00417792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensorService.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00329728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\deviceaccess.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00305152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\icsvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00252416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Security.Authentication.Identity.Provider.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:33 - 00896512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.AccountsControl.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:32 - 00361472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdesvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:31 - 01912320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsp_fs.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:31 - 01553408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsp_health.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:30 - 01227264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpsvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:30 - 00458752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTMediaFrame.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:29 - 01082368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\reseteng.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:29 - 00715264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\clusapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 01078784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Streaming.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00627200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SpaceControl.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00582656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\BootMenuUX.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00279040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\fveui.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00250368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\discan.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00211968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\manage-bde.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00171008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\fvenotify.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Sens.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:26 - 00374784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\resutils.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:26 - 00279552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PlayToReceiver.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:26 - 00033792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdeui.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:25 - 00947200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsp_sr.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:25 - 00130560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SpaceAgent.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:24 - 01080320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Ocr.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 00631296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NotificationController.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:22 - 01586176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Globalization.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:21 - 00674304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:19 - 01130496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\localspl.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:19 - 00788992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:16 - 01817088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ResetEngine.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 12:16 - 00483840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CoreMessaging.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 13:28 - 00498960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DolbyDecMFT.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 13:22 - 00975744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\twinapi.appcore.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 13:18 - 01201872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfmpeg2srcsnk.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 13:16 - 01157000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\twinapi.appcore.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 13:12 - 08158672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Protection.PlayReady.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 13:11 - 04673296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 12:44 - 00209920 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MSAC3ENC.DLL
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00686592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation)


----------



## asnawab (Nov 5, 2005)

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsregcmd.exe
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 12:28 - 03288064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mispace.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 02860032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\storagewmi.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 01361408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SharedStartModel.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 12:22 - 01709056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wevtsvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 12:19 - 00730112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\fveapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:03 - 2016-09-15 12:16 - 00035328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\spaceman.exe
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:35 - 01570680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:30 - 00646136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnsapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 00218008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\LsaIso.exe
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 00081760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\stornvme.sys
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 00023392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\cmimcext.sys
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:26 - 00090400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:25 - 00262960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Storage.ApplicationData.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:24 - 00764936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CoreMessaging.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:23 - 01503032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:19 - 00361104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\tsmf.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:18 - 01123368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfplat.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:18 - 00955528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfsvr.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:18 - 00856872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfreadwrite.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:18 - 00328008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Storage.ApplicationData.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:16 - 02190176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:16 - 01738040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:16 - 00657760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dxgmms2.sys
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:16 - 00401760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:16 - 00206096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:15 - 00649568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\fvevol.sys
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:15 - 00341936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wintrust.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:15 - 00130912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\storahci.sys
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:06 - 01046880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\http.sys
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 13:03 - 00012288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\cngkeyhelper.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00332288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Internal.Bluetooth.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00152064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\biwinrt.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:49 - 00901120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.Bluetooth.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:47 - 01077760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Editing.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:46 - 03305984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MFMediaEngine.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:44 - 00014336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\cngkeyhelper.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 00271872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfksproxy.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:42 - 00492544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\nltest.exe
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00140800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\RMapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00092672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\BthRadioMedia.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00827904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\twinui.appcore.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00691200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\TokenBroker.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00690176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieproxy.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00648192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmans.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00216576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\fveapibase.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00280064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DataExchange.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:33 - 01004032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\enterprisecsps.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:33 - 00512000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:31 - 01053184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:31 - 00032256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSManHTTPConfig.exe
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:29 - 00720896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.BackgroundMediaPlayback.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:28 - 00864256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpnapps.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:28 - 00718848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Playback.BackgroundMediaPlayer.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00702976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Playback.MediaPlayer.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:25 - 00628736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\uReFS.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 01020928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\usermgr.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 00347648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\rascustom.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:22 - 01643008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Speech.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:21 - 00971264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\twinui.appcore.dll
2016-10-09 13:02 - 2016-09-15 12:19 - 03202048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msftedit.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 13:32 - 02048496 _____ C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CoreUIComponents.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 13:22 - 05722320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\windows.storage.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 13:17 - 04311736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\explorer.exe
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 13:16 - 07219672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\windows.storage.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 13:00 - 00518656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ngccredprov.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 13:00 - 00138240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\DisplayManager.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:58 - 00092672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.ApplicationModel.Background.SystemEventsBroker.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:58 - 00059904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.System.UserDeviceAssociation.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:57 - 00237056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SyncSettings.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:57 - 00231936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.ApplicationModel.LockScreen.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00670208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.PointOfService.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00257536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\DataExchange.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00562176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.SmartCards.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00306176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ieproxy.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:54 - 00747520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Ocr.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:53 - 00284672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.ApplicationModel.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:52 - 01358336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UIAutomationCore.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:52 - 00816640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\NaturalLanguage6.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:52 - 00525824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PrintDialogs.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:52 - 00285696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\cryptngc.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:49 - 00653312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.AccountsControl.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:47 - 00134656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Energy.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:45 - 00248832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dlnashext.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:42 - 01220608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Audio.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:42 - 00051712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\winhvr.sys
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 00259072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Family.SyncEngine.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 00185344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DisplayManager.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 00156160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Family.Client.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 00108032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Family.Authentication.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00082432 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.System.UserDeviceAssociation.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00408576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NgcCtnr.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00368640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\OneBackupHandler.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00322048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PsmServiceExtHost.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 00234496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SettingsHandlers_Flights.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00573952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NgcCtnrGidsHandler.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00505856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.WiFiDirect.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00343552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.SmartCards.Phone.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00171520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.SerialCommunication.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00125952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\appinfo.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00568320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.LowLevel.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00279552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.HumanInterfaceDevice.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00640000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ngccredprov.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00407552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Internal.Management.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00310784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SyncSettings.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00125952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\setupugc.exe
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00168960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\easwrt.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:34 - 00441856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AccountsRt.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:34 - 00437248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.Usb.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:34 - 00284160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AboveLockAppHost.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:33 - 03753984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootux.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:33 - 00963584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WebcamUi.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:32 - 02716672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WsmSvc.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:32 - 00634368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\StructuredQuery.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:29 - 00156672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\RelPost.exe
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:26 - 00501248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi2.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:25 - 00057856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\BackgroundMediaPolicy.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 00611328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Graphics.Printing.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:22 - 00376832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CryptoWinRT.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 02424320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.Perception.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 01710080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UIAutomationCore.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:18 - 00455168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmenrollengine.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-09-15 12:17 - 00180224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\enrollmentapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-08-05 23:34 - 00023552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\smphost.dll
2016-10-09 13:01 - 2016-08-05 04:29 - 00568832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Speech.UXRes.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:37 - 00590960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AudioSes.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:37 - 00496872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:37 - 00402352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:27 - 01883784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:27 - 00128352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\partmgr.sys
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:25 - 00340320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msv1_0.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:15 - 00223584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:14 - 01100128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\hvix64.exe
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:14 - 00988512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\hvax64.exe
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:14 - 00947552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\hvloader.efi
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:14 - 00811872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\hvloader.exe
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:14 - 00435040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\rdbss.sys
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:11 - 00160096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CloudExperienceHostBroker.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 13:00 - 00554496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\tdh.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:58 - 00291840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Search.ProtocolHandler.MAPI2.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 01300480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MSVPXENC.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00575488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\nshwfp.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00455168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\NetworkCollectionAgent.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00386048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.WiFiDirect.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00114176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\setupugc.exe
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:54 - 00262144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.Picker.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:53 - 00340480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:52 - 00297472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:51 - 00762368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mprddm.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:50 - 00071168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\pwrshplugin.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:49 - 00468992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Xaml.InkControls.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:48 - 01321472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wsp_fs.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:48 - 01112576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wsp_health.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:46 - 00795648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MiracastReceiver.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:45 - 02642944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\tquery.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:42 - 00719872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wsp_sr.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 00400384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PlayToManager.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 02026496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 01988096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mssrch.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00467968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Gaming.XboxLive.Storage.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00395264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dmenrollengine.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00114688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.ApplicationModel.Background.SystemEventsBroker.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 01232384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Xaml.Maps.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 01170944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Xaml.Phone.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:39 - 01004544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Input.Inking.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00773120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SearchIndexer.exe
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00671232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NetworkCollectionAgent.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00620544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00208896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\provops.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 01507840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.FaceAnalysis.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00296448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlancfg.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00171520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\biwinrt.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00719360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\WdiWiFi.sys
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00448512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\TpmCoreProvisioning.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00387584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00257024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.CredDialogController.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00472064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Internal.Bluetooth.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:34 - 00642048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Xaml.InkControls.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:30 - 01639424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsvcs.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00942080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\audiosrv.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:25 - 00411648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensorsApi.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:24 - 00467456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Geolocation.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 04474368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\D3DCompiler_47.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 00460800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.Midi.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:22 - 05611008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\d2d1.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:22 - 00857600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprddm.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:22 - 00770560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\bisrv.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 02095616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 01275392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.Bluetooth.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:19 - 01424896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Xaml.Maps.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:18 - 01369088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Xaml.Phone.dll
2016-10-09 13:00 - 2016-09-15 12:17 - 00122368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\FontProvider.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:18 - 06654616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Protection.PlayReady.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:15 - 00557408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\spaceport.sys
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:14 - 01415752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\gdi32full.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:12 - 01472536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfplat.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:11 - 01300600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfmpeg2srcsnk.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:11 - 01066104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfsvr.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:11 - 00862064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfreadwrite.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:08 - 05683712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Data.Pdf.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:07 - 01572768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32full.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 13:07 - 01418304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctf.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:59 - 00255488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\unimdm.tsp
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:59 - 00136192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WinRtTracing.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:58 - 00129024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.SerialCommunication.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00298496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Internal.Management.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00115712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.ApplicationModel.Core.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:53 - 00819200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AppContracts.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:46 - 00343040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PlayToDevice.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:45 - 02749440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mispace.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:44 - 02153984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\storagewmi.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:44 - 00459776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Playback.MediaPlayer.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 03196416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\cdp.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 00090112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\olepro32.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 00295424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00358912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.ApplicationModel.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:36 - 00324608 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.ApplicationModel.LockScreen.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:30 - 00713216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\srv2.sys
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:30 - 00169984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Energy.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00228352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSAC3ENC.DLL
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:24 - 04596224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsrchvw.exe
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:24 - 00139776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Devices.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:23 - 01040896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NaturalLanguage6.dll
2016-10-09 12:59 - 2016-09-15 12:20 - 00875520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\TokenBroker.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 00424640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2_32.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 00169056 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\skci.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:29 - 00074080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\vpci.sys
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:25 - 00280472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdeunlock.exe
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:22 - 00433832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WWanAPI.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:21 - 00272720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:15 - 00335712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\pci.sys
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:11 - 01990640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfmp4srcsnk.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:11 - 00725664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVideoDSP.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:07 - 00128864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwmapi.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:06 - 00372440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.MediaControl.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 13:01 - 00141824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.Radios.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:58 - 00203776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\credprovhost.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:58 - 00142336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.WiFi.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:57 - 00392192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Gaming.Input.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:57 - 00315904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Gaming.XboxLive.Storage.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:57 - 00171520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ClipboardServer.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:56 - 00609280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Import.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00325120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00218624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WwaApi.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:55 - 00185856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Security.Authentication.Identity.Provider.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:54 - 00391168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CredProvDataModel.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:52 - 00500224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Graphics.Printing.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:52 - 00445952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mprapi.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:48 - 01320448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\comsvcs.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:46 - 00471552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.BackgroundMediaPlayback.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:45 - 00470016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Playback.BackgroundMediaPlayer.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:44 - 00118784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UserDataTimeUtil.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 03520512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\xpsrchvw.exe
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 00220672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PlayToReceiver.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:43 - 00030208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:42 - 00049664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\BackgroundMediaPolicy.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:41 - 00357376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Geolocation.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 02138112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\InputService.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 01656320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Devices.Perception.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 01247232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Globalization.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:40 - 00094720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\browserbroker.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00427008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmrdvcore.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00349696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\icsvcext.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:38 - 00203776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PimIndexMaintenance.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00912384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Devices.SmartCards.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:37 - 00147456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00645120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedit.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00432640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SndVolSSO.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00331776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SessEnv.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:35 - 00128000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:33 - 00966144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbe.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:33 - 00560128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppReadiness.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:31 - 00090624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\pwrshplugin.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:30 - 03776512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFMediaEngine.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:30 - 01403392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Editing.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:29 - 00329728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\fvecpl.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:28 - 00442368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PlayToDevice.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:27 - 00796672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\fvewiz.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:25 - 01217024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Media.Audio.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:24 - 00800768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Security.Authentication.Web.Core.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:24 - 00538624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PlayToManager.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:16 - 00886784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CPFilters.dll
2016-10-09 12:58 - 2016-09-15 12:16 - 00531456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpmCoreProvisioning.dll
2016-10-09 12:57 - 2016-08-05 23:33 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\smphost.dll
2016-09-27 22:10 - 2016-09-27 22:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Shabana\Documents\All Care
2016-09-22 03:38 - 2016-09-22 00:38 - 00000000 ___DC C:\WINDOWS\Panther
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 09260032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wmploc.DLL
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 09260032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmploc.DLL
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 06574592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwanmm.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 04148224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpcorets.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 02481768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 02370048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlansvc.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 02206496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 02183792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\hevcdecoder.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 02049480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpmde.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01966288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\hevcdecoder.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01891328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\pnidui.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01853232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfmp4srcsnk.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01847048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfsrcsnk.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01557296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\winmde.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01555456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMPDMC.exe
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01453992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfnetsrc.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01362504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wmpmde.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01343928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfsrcsnk.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01293312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WMPDMC.exe
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 01282048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwansvc.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00846336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WebcamUi.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00811416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFCaptureEngine.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00755656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\evr.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00640976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\evr.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00592384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\GamePanel.exe
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00540160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SettingSync.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00468992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwanconn.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00462336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlansec.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00447488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\das.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00444416 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SettingSync.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00412160 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlanmsm.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00409944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00409088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\srv.sys
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00396168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlanapi.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00314880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\FSClient.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00313560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wlanapi.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00298496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wifiprofilessettinghandler.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00295424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlnashext.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00295424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CloudBackupSettings.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00282624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00243712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\eapp3hst.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00235008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\eapphost.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00231424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CloudBackupSettings.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00198144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\FSClient.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00197120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\eappcfg.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00121368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfps.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00108384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\pdc.sys
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00100864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpninprc.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00094720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dasHost.exe
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00091648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\eappgnui.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00083968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SettingSyncPolicy.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00076800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwanprotdim.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00068096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SettingSyncPolicy.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\eappprxy.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00047616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\deviceassociation.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00047104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wfdprov.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00038912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wfdprov.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00027648 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WiFiConfigSP.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00027136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\encapi.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlansvcpal.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00015872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlanhlp.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wlanhlp.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00010752 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\spwmp.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00009216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\spwmp.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxm.ocx
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00006656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxmasf.dll
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00005120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msdxm.ocx
2016-09-22 03:28 - 2016-09-22 03:28 - 00005120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dxmasf.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 05511680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\aclui.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 05398016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\aclui.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 05384192 _____ (Microsoft) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbgeng.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 03299328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstsc.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 02852864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SystemSettingsThresholdAdminFlowUI.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 02755584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 02755584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.tlb
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 02510848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NetworkMobileSettings.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 02315264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 02256224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ntfs.sys
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01726976 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Immersive.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01694712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmde.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01637888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01556992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Immersive.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01509376 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01388544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Cred.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01359360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\usercpl.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01349120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wifinetworkmanager.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01312768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensorDataService.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01274712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01232384 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dosvc.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01228288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\usercpl.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01176664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcrt4.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01081856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Chakradiag.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 01066328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\pidgenx.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00959104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ole32.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00939872 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\pidgenx.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00881664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\authui.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00866816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Cred.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00857440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WWAHost.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00805888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript9diag.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00798208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\authui.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00790760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00782176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\WWAHost.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00781824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PhoneService.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00678912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PhoneProviders.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00665768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\GenValObj.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00650240 _____ (Microsoft) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DbgModel.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00635904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\jscript9diag.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00605184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\bcastdvr.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00595488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00539136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\usocore.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00529928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mf.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00521728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MusUpdateHandlers.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00520192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00509952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SettingsHandlers_Bluetooth.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00495104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DataSenseHandlers.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00484352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MDEServer.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00471552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DscCore.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00461312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CredProvDataModel.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00450392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00438784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\EncDec.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00423776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wifitask.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00418304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.BlockedShutdown.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00408600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsmf.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00396800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\StorSvc.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00391168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuuhext.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00382272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\LockAppHost.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00379744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Classpnp.sys
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00363520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.BioFeedback.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00360040 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SystemSettingsAdminFlows.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00349184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\provengine.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00323584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\domgmt.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00321792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\LockAppHost.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00320000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.ApplicationModel.Store.TestingFramework.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00315904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Phoneutil.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00303968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\invagent.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00298496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\resutils.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00295424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\provhandlers.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00289792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DeveloperOptionsSettingsHandlers.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00285184 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.BlockedShutdown.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00280064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SettingsHandlers_WorkAccess.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00263680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ExSMime.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00261120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\indexeddbserver.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00260096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Phoneutil.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00259584 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\InstallAgentUserBroker.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00253952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.BioFeedback.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00253952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.ApplicationModel.Store.TestingFramework.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00248320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\srvnet.sys
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00243712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinBioDataModel.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00239104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dafpos.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00235008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\KnobsCore.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00234496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpipcfg.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00231424 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\shutdownux.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00227840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_G18030.DLL
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00224256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ExSMime.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00223744 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00208896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Internal.UI.Logon.ProxyStub.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00204288 _____ (Windows (R) Win 7 DDK provider) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DscCoreConfProv.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00203776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppXApplicabilityBlob.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00200704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\provisioningcsp.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00198656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\indexeddbserver.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00187904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\VCardParser.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00186880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MusNotification.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00181760 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\tcpipcfg.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00172528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\sspicli.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00170496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppCapture.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00162850 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_932.NLS
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00157696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\XamlTileRender.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00151224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\acmigration.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00147456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\VCardParser.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00141824 _____ (Windows (R) Win 7 DDK provider) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\DscCoreConfProv.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00140288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Chakrathunk.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00140288 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppointmentActivation.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00138240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppc.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00137728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wificonnapi.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00135168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\slc.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00133632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MediaFoundation.DefaultPerceptionProvider.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00133472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00121344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Chakrathunk.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00119808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\KnobsCsp.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00118272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\slc.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00118272 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AppointmentActivation.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00117240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00115200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\IdCtrls.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00105984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\sppc.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00104448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Internal.UI.Logon.ProxyStub.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00097792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NFCProvisioningPlugin.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00089600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\updatepolicy.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00088576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\provdatastore.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00085504 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\BarcodeProvisioningPlugin.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00083968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ProvPluginEng.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00081408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00068096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\AddressParser.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00066560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iesetup.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00066048 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\provtool.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00065024 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\POSyncServices.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00064512 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UserDataPlatformHelperUtil.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00062816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dam.sys
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00061952 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\RemovableMediaProvisioningPlugin.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00061440 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00058880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Shell.Search.UriHandler.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00058368 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrsrv.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00057400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\POSyncServices.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00057344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinBioDataModelOOBE.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00055808 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UserDataPlatformHelperUtil.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00054784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\AddressParser.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00054784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ContactActivation.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\jsproxy.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00049664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\StorageUsage.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00049152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Shell.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00048128 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ContactActivation.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00047104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Shell.Search.UriHandler.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00045568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UserDataTypeHelperUtil.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00044472 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfpmp.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00044032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UserDataLanguageUtil.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00043008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\LaunchWinApp.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00041824 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SysResetErr.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00038400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UserDataTypeHelperUtil.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00037888 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UserDataLanguageUtil.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00036168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mfpmp.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00034304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\LaunchWinApp.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00034304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iernonce.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00032768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00030208 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\netiougc.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00029696 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00028672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.Management.Provisioning.ProxyStub.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00026408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\LicenseManagerSvc.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\netiougc.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00023552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ExtrasXmlParser.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00022016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\slcext.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00019968 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\slcext.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00018944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ExtrasXmlParser.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00017408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_IS2022.DLL
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00014848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_GSM7.DLL
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00011264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ResetEngine.exe
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00008192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\UserDataAccessRes.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00008192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\UserDataAccessRes.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PhoneutilRes.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PhoneutilRes.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PhoneServiceRes.dll
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml6r.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 17187840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Xaml.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 13867520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Xaml.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 07792640 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\BingMaps.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 05376000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\BingMaps.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 04557824 _____ (Microsoft) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dbgeng.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 03435008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MapRouter.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 03116544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSAJApi.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 02947072 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MapGeocoder.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 02913104 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\combase.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 02820096 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\InputService.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 02423296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MSAJApi.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 02360832 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MapRouter.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 02289664 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwmcore.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 02166232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\combase.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 02107392 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MapGeocoder.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 02083840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DeviceFlows.DataModel.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01993216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dwmcore.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01755136 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\DeviceFlows.DataModel.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01631232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.UI.Xaml.Resources.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01631232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Windows.UI.Xaml.Resources.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01461200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01435896 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\user32.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01062912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SettingSyncCore.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01060352 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\JpMapControl.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01029632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MapsStore.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 01006080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\D3D12.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00936448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NMAA.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00932864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\kerberos.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00905216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MapControlCore.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00895488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Windows.Media.Streaming.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00860672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SettingSyncCore.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00838144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\JpMapControl.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00820736 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\BingOnlineServices.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00806912 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\D3D12.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00773200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleaut32.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00761344 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\NMAA.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00755200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00715264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MapControlCore.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00681304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ClipSp.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00601200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00584544 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\SettingSyncHost.exe
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00575488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\qdvd.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00536576 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\BingOnlineServices.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00526848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\OneDriveSettingSyncProvider.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00523712 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DMRServer.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00509792 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SettingSyncHost.exe
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00476672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00461312 _____ (Microsoft) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\DbgModel.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00446464 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MapConfiguration.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00426496 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\OneDriveSettingSyncProvider.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00410624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\facecredentialprovider.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00409088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MosResource.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00409088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MosResource.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00389632 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\schannel.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00389000 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wevtapi.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00380928 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wincorlib.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00366592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\NmaDirect.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00331264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MapConfiguration.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00327680 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\container.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00327168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\eapp3hst.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00313856 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\moshostcore.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00302592 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\eapphost.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00297552 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wevtapi.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00289280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\NmaDirect.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00288768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wincorlib.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00243200 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\eappcfg.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00227840 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdd.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00226816 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00226304 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\container.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00225280 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\C_G18030.DLL
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00210944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00200704 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ClipboardServer.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00178528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\CloudExperienceHostUser.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00168800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00156672 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\hidclass.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00150528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\win32k.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00150528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MapsBtSvc.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00136032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\CloudExperienceHostUser.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00123904 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\samlib.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00118112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\EhStorTcgDrv.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00116224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MapsBtSvc.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00114688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\offlinelsa.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00114192 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32u.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00110080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Microsoft-Windows-MapControls.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00110080 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft-Windows-MapControls.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00105984 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\eappgnui.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00102400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\offlinelsa.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00095232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\tzautoupdate.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00095232 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MapsCSP.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00088064 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MosStorage.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00086016 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\samlib.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00079536 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\win32u.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00078848 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MosHostClient.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00077312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\moshost.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00074240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\updatepolicy.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00073568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\hvservice.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00071168 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\eappprxy.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00070656 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MosStorage.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00058880 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MosHostClient.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00049152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mapstoasttask.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00043520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\xinputhid.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00040960 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\hidparse.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00040448 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mapsupdatetask.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00038400 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\hidusb.sys
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00035328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\deviceassociation.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\delegatorprovider.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00025600 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\storagewmi_passthru.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00025088 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\nativemap.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00022528 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\encapi.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00020992 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\delegatorprovider.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00020480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\storagewmi_passthru.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00020320 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdhvcom.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MapsBtSvcProxy.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00014336 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\C_IS2022.DLL
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00012800 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\c_GSM7.DLL
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00009728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Microsoft-Windows-MosTrace.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00009728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft-Windows-MosTrace.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00009216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Microsoft-Windows-MosHost.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00009216 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft-Windows-MosHost.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\tzres.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msxml6r.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\MapControlStringsRes.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\tzres.dll
2016-09-22 03:26 - 2016-09-22 03:26 - 00002560 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MapControlStringsRes.dll
2016-09-22 03:17 - 2016-09-22 03:17 - 00008192 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\userdiff
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-09-22 03:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\BestPractices
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-09-22 03:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\msmq
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-09-22 03:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\BestPractices
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-09-22 03:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-09-22 03:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\MSBuild
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-09-22 03:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Reference Assemblies
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-09-22 03:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\inetpub
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-09-22 00:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild
2016-09-22 03:11 - 2016-05-25 18:31 - 01166520 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PresentationNative_v0300.dll
2016-09-22 03:11 - 2016-05-25 18:31 - 00124624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
2016-09-22 03:11 - 2016-05-25 18:31 - 00035480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\TsWpfWrp.exe
2016-09-22 03:11 - 2016-05-25 15:03 - 00778936 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PresentationNative_v0300.dll
2016-09-22 03:11 - 2016-05-25 15:03 - 00103120 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
2016-09-22 03:11 - 2016-05-25 15:03 - 00035480 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\TsWpfWrp.exe
2016-09-22 03:10 - 2016-09-22 03:10 - 00199008 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\wof.sys
2016-09-22 00:47 - 2016-09-22 00:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft OneDrive
2016-09-22 00:39 - 2016-10-03 21:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\ConnectedDevicesPlatform
2016-09-22 00:38 - 2016-09-22 00:38 - 00000020 ___SH C:\Users\Shabana\ntuser.ini
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-09-22 00:37 - 00000000 _SHDL C:\Users\Default\My Documents
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-09-22 00:37 - 00000000 _SHDL C:\Users\Default\Documents\My Videos
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-09-22 00:37 - 00000000 _SHDL C:\Users\Default\Documents\My Pictures
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-09-22 00:37 - 00000000 _SHDL C:\Users\Default\Documents\My Music
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-09-22 00:37 - 00000000 _SHDL C:\Users\Default User\Documents\My Videos
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-09-22 00:37 - 00000000 _SHDL C:\Users\Default User\Documents\My Pictures
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-09-22 00:37 - 00000000 _SHDL C:\Users\Default User\Documents\My Music
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-09-22 00:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\USOShared
2016-09-22 00:34 - 2016-09-22 00:36 - 00011433 _____ C:\WINDOWS\diagwrn.xml
2016-09-22 00:34 - 2016-09-22 00:36 - 00011433 _____ C:\WINDOWS\diagerr.xml
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-10-22 07:38 - 00000006 ____H C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SA.DAT
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:33 - 00002278 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\{50EA32B9-D224-4B79-8294-FFCB3DACE0A0}
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00003616 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000UA
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00003446 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\DropboxUpdateTaskMachineUA
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00003440 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00003348 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000Core
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00003218 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\DropboxUpdateTaskMachineCore
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00003216 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00003110 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00002828 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\OneDrive Standalone Update Task
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00002644 _____ C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\Apple Diagnostics
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\WPD
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform
2016-09-22 00:32 - 2016-09-22 00:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tasks\Apple
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-10-22 07:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\SoftThinks
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-10-22 07:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\SoftThinks
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-09-22 00:10 - 00001519 _____ C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Media Player.lnk
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-09-22 00:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\Desktop\Play Games
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-09-22 00:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Media Center Programs
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-09-22 00:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-09-22 00:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\Desktop\Play Games
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-09-22 00:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Media Center Programs
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-09-22 00:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help

==================== One Month Modified files and folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file/folder will be moved.)

2016-10-22 17:27 - 2016-09-21 23:49 - 01720490 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2016-10-22 17:26 - 2016-09-21 23:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\SleepStudy
2016-10-22 07:41 - 2014-04-09 22:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess
2016-10-22 07:41 - 2013-03-26 23:08 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Shabana\Dropbox
2016-10-22 07:39 - 2012-02-17 09:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup
2016-10-22 07:37 - 2016-07-16 02:04 - 00524288 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\BBI
2016-10-22 06:39 - 2015-12-20 11:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Shabana\Documents\social committee
2016-10-22 05:47 - 2016-07-16 07:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\CbsTemp
2016-10-22 05:38 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\AppReadiness
2016-10-20 22:23 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files\WindowsApps
2016-10-18 19:50 - 2016-09-21 23:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Shabana
2016-10-17 20:46 - 2016-07-16 07:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\INF
2016-10-16 02:05 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\rescache
2016-10-16 00:30 - 2016-02-13 09:20 - 00000000 __RHD C:\Users\Public\AccountPictures
2016-10-16 00:27 - 2016-09-21 23:39 - 00352584 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ___SD C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\F12
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ___SD C:\WINDOWS\system32\F12
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ___SD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DiagSvcs
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\setup
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinBioPlugIns
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\migwiz
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\appraiser
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\ShellExperiences
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 02:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Dism
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 02:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\Sysprep
2016-10-16 00:22 - 2016-07-16 02:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\Dism
2016-10-16 00:21 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ___RD C:\WINDOWS\ImmersiveControlPanel
2016-10-16 00:21 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\Provisioning
2016-10-16 00:21 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\bcastdvr
2016-10-16 00:21 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Photo Viewer
2016-10-16 00:21 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Photo Viewer
2016-10-15 20:42 - 2013-03-14 03:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight
2016-10-15 20:42 - 2013-03-14 03:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight
2016-10-15 09:45 - 2016-09-21 23:49 - 01403264 _____ C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PerfStringBackup.INI
2016-10-15 09:31 - 2013-03-23 17:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Intuit
2016-10-15 08:13 - 2013-08-12 03:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT
2016-10-15 07:27 - 2013-08-09 17:34 - 143495576 ____C (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
2016-10-15 07:26 - 2013-03-14 03:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Silverlight
2016-10-15 06:05 - 2013-03-23 17:31 - 00000090 _____ C:\WINDOWS\QBChanUtil_Trigger.ini
2016-10-15 05:58 - 2013-03-23 17:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Intuit
2016-10-15 05:58 - 2013-03-23 17:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit
2016-10-15 05:55 - 2013-03-23 17:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Public\Documents\Intuit
2016-10-15 01:11 - 2015-07-05 20:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox
2016-10-15 01:05 - 2013-03-30 23:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Roaming\Smilebox
2016-10-12 23:18 - 2012-12-08 01:41 - 00002274 _____ C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome.lnk
2016-10-12 23:18 - 2012-12-08 01:41 - 00002262 _____ C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
2016-10-09 19:54 - 2016-09-21 23:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\DefaultAppPool
2016-10-03 16:09 - 2016-07-16 07:49 - 00828408 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2016-10-03 16:09 - 2016-07-16 07:49 - 00176632 _____ (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2016-09-27 21:38 - 2016-04-28 16:51 - 00002417 _____ C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\OneDrive.lnk
2016-09-27 21:38 - 2016-04-28 16:51 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Shabana\OneDrive
2016-09-22 03:38 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00028672 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\BCD-Template
2016-09-22 03:30 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ___SD C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsc
2016-09-22 03:30 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2016-09-22 03:30 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\lv-LV
2016-09-22 03:30 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\lt-LT
2016-09-22 03:30 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\et-EE
2016-09-22 03:30 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\es-MX
2016-09-22 03:30 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\en-GB
2016-09-22 03:30 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\inetsrv
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00621568 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mqsnap.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00562176 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mqutil.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00265728 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mqoa.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00172032 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iisRtl.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00160768 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mqrt.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00096256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mqoa.tlb
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00090624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mqoa30.tlb
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mqoa20.tlb
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00050688 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\admwprox.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mqoa10.tlb
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ahadmin.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00017408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iisreset.exe
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mqcertui.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00011264 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wamregps.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00010240 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\iisrstap.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:44 - 00009096 _____ C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msmqtrc.mof
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 01414144 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqqm.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00785408 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsnap.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00564224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqutil.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00310784 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqoa.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00227328 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqrt.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00203776 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iisRtl.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00175616 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\mqac.sys
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00127488 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqlogmgr.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00096256 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqoa.tlb
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00090624 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqoa30.tlb
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqoa20.tlb
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00055296 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\admwprox.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00053248 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\ahadmin.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00052224 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqbkup.exe
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00036864 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqoa10.tlb
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00026112 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00019456 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iisreset.exe
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00018944 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqcertui.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00015360 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\wamregps.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00013312 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\WINDOWS\system32\iisrstap.dll
2016-09-22 03:12 - 2016-07-16 07:43 - 00009096 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\msmqtrc.mof
2016-09-22 01:34 - 2016-04-28 16:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Packages
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\USOPrivate
2016-09-22 00:37 - 2016-07-16 02:04 - 00032768 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\ELAM
2016-09-22 00:33 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinBioDatabase
2016-09-22 00:33 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\Registration
2016-09-22 00:33 - 2015-10-30 03:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tasks_Migrated
2016-09-22 00:25 - 2016-04-28 13:06 - 00022840 _____ C:\WINDOWS\system32\emptyregdb.dat
2016-09-22 00:24 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 __RSD C:\WINDOWS\Media
2016-09-22 00:23 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 __RHD C:\Users\Public\Libraries
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2016-09-21 23:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\bbimigrate
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ___SD C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2016-07-03 07:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iTunes
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2016-07-03 07:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iCloud
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2016-02-13 09:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\WINDOWS\ShellNew
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2015-12-06 20:05 - 00000000 ___RD C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Samsung Printers
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2015-10-03 21:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\YNAB 4
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2015-08-24 23:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2015-07-24 15:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Google Photos Backup
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2015-01-25 23:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\QuickTime
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2013-11-22 12:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\LeapFrog Connect
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2013-11-02 17:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Dell DataSafe Online
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2013-03-24 00:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Picasa 3
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2012-09-17 16:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\VMware
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2012-09-10 21:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Saunders NCLEX-RN4e
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2012-08-28 08:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\FA Davis
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2012-08-27 19:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\SharePoint
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2012-08-27 19:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Office
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2012-02-17 09:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Dell Webcam
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2012-02-17 09:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Live
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2012-02-17 09:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Dell DataSafe
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2012-02-17 09:21 - 00000000 ___RD C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Dell
2016-09-22 00:13 - 2009-07-14 01:32 - 00000000 ___RD C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Games
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2016-07-16 07:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\regid.1991-06.com.microsoft
2016-09-22 00:10 - 2015-10-30 02:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Default.migrated

==================== Files in the root of some directories =======

2015-05-19 00:18 - 2015-06-04 23:23 - 0000115 _____ () C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Roaming\LogFile.txt
2013-08-09 17:55 - 2013-08-09 17:55 - 0007596 _____ () C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Resmon.ResmonCfg

Some files in TEMP:
====================
C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Temp\Intuit.Spc.Map.EntitlementClient.Install.dll
C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Temp\libeay32.dll
C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Temp\msvcr120.dll
C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Temp\qbinstal.dll
C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Temp\sqlite3.dll
C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Temp\stlport_r50.dll


==================== Bamital & volsnap ======================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\explorer.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\system32\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\User32.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\userinit.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnsapi.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => File is digitally signed


LastRegBack: 2016-10-15 06:08

==================== End of FRST.txt ============================


----------



## asnawab (Nov 5, 2005)

Additional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x64) Version: 17-10-2016
Ran by Shabana (22-10-2016 17:41:45)
Running from C:\Users\Shabana\Downloads
Windows 10 Home Version 1607 (X64) (2016-09-22 04:38:22)
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================

==================== Accounts: =============================

Administrator (S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-500 - Administrator - Disabled)
DefaultAccount (S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-503 - Limited - Disabled)
Guest (S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-501 - Limited - Disabled)
HomeGroupUser$ (S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1002 - Limited - Enabled)
Shabana (S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000 - Administrator - Enabled) => C:\Users\Shabana

==================== Security Center ========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed.)

AV: Windows Defender (Enabled - Up to date) {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
AS: Windows Defender (Enabled - Up to date) {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}

==================== Installed Programs ======================

(Only the adware programs with "Hidden" flag could be added to the fixlist to unhide them. The adware programs should be uninstalled manually.)

Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player Plugin) (Version: 11.9.900.152 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Reader X MUI (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-FFFF-7B44-AA0000000001}) (Version: 10.0.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.6 (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Shockwave Player) (Version: 11.6.8.638 - Adobe Systems, Inc.)
Advanced Audio FX Engine (HKLM-x32\...\Advanced Audio FX Engine) (Version: 1.12.05 - Creative Technology Ltd)
Apple Application Support (32-bit) (HKLM-x32\...\{26356515-5821-40FA-9C3D-9785052A1062}) (Version: 4.3.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Application Support (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{C2651553-6CA3-4822-B2E6-BC4ACA6E0EA2}) (Version: 4.3.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{2E4AF2A6-50EA-4260-9BA4-5E582D11879A}) (Version: 9.3.0.15 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{56EC47AA-5813-4FF6-8E75-544026FBEA83}) (Version: 2.2.0.150 - Apple Inc.)
ATT-PRT22 (HKLM-x32\...\ATT-PRT22) (Version: - )
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{56DDDFB8-7F79-4480-89D5-25E1F52AB28F}) (Version: 3.1.0.1 - Apple Inc.)
Common Desktop Agent (Version: 1.62.0 - OEM) Hidden
Cozi (HKLM-x32\...\{EA1F3D6C-A6F5-4CDC-B0D3-9C56C06B4D29}) (Version: 1.0.6505.38692 - Cozi Group, Inc.)
Davis's Dosage Calculators (HKLM-x32\...\Davis's Dosage Calculators) (Version: - FA Davis)
Davis's Drug Search for Nurses, 11e (HKLM-x32\...\Davis's Drug Search for Nurses, 11e) (Version: - FA Davis)
Dell DataSafe Local Backup - Support Software (HKLM-x32\...\{A9668246-FB70-4103-A1E3-66C9BC2EFB49}) (Version: 9.4.61 - Dell Inc.)
Dell DataSafe Local Backup (HKLM-x32\...\{0ED7EE95-6A97-47AA-AD73-152C08A15B04}) (Version: 9.4.61 - Dell Inc.)
Dell DataSafe Online (HKLM-x32\...\{C53BCCBE-9268-4C09-82E9-611444A73B3F}) (Version: 2.10.1.3 - Dell)
Dell Dock (HKLM-x32\...\Dell Dock) (Version: 2.0 - Stardock Corporation)
Dell Dock (Version: 2.0 - Stardock Corporation) Hidden
Dell Edoc Viewer (HKLM\...\{8EBA8727-ADC2-477B-9D9A-1A1836BE4E05}) (Version: 1.0.0 - Dell Inc)
Dell Getting Started Guide (HKLM-x32\...\{7DB9F1E5-9ACB-410D-A7DC-7A3D023CE045}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Home Systems Service Agreement (HKLM-x32\...\{AB2FDE4F-6BED-4E9E-B676-3DCCEBB1FBFE}) (Version: 2.0.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Webcam Central (HKLM-x32\...\Dell Webcam Central) (Version: 1.40.05 - Creative Technology Ltd)
Dropbox (HKLM-x32\...\Dropbox) (Version: 12.4.22 - Dropbox, Inc.)
Dropbox Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.27.35 - Dropbox, Inc.) Hidden
ESET Online Scanner v3 (HKLM-x32\...\ESET Online Scanner) (Version: - )
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 53.0.2785.143 - Google Inc.)
Google Photos Backup (HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\Google Photos Backup) (Version: 1.1.2.13 - Google, Inc.)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer (HKLM-x32\...\{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}) (Version: 7.5.7619.1252 - Google Inc.)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer (x32 Version: 1.0.0 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.31.5 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google+ Auto Backup (HKLM-x32\...\{D4C4A751-F7F3-4DCA-B825-9AC391BFFC3F}) (Version: 1.0.19.76 - Google)
iCloud (HKLM\...\{ADFDB647-35C0-4254-9EE6-2D9C3B7104BD}) (Version: 5.2.1.69 - Apple Inc.)
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 8.15.10.2235 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiMAX Software (HKLM\...\{FAE224AF-B15E-448B-88FA-1839A7570CF8}) (Version: 2.00.0011 - Intel Corporation)
iTunes (HKLM\...\{9F4BF859-C3A4-4AB6-BDD1-9C5D58188598}) (Version: 12.4.1.6 - Apple Inc.)
Java 7 Update 25 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217025FF}) (Version: 7.0.250 - Oracle)
Java(TM) 7 Update 1 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F86417001FF}) (Version: 7.0.10 - Oracle)
Junk Mail filter update (x32 Version: 14.0.8089.726 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
LeapFrog Connect (HKLM-x32\...\UPCShell) (Version: 5.2.1.18456 - LeapFrog)
LeapFrog Connect (x32 Version: 5.2.1.18456 - LeapFrog) Hidden
LeapFrog LeapPad Explorer Plugin (x32 Version: 5.2.1.18456 - LeapFrog) Hidden
Live! Cam Avatar Creator (HKLM-x32\...\{65D0C510-D7B6-4438-9FC8-E6B91115AB0D}) (Version: 4.6.3009.1 - Creative Technology Ltd)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.1.8.1057 (HKLM-x32\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.1.8.1057 - Malwarebytes Corporation)
Medical-Surgical Nursing Made Incredibly Easy (HKLM-x32\...\Medical-Surgical Nursing Made Incredibly Easy) (Version: - Lippincott Williams & Wilkins)
Microsoft Office 2010 (HKLM-x32\...\{95140000-0070-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 14.0.4763.1000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 (HKLM-x32\...\Office14.PROPLUSR) (Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.50901.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime Native v1.0 (x86) (HKLM-x32\...\{8A74E887-8F0F-4017-AF53-CBA42211AAA5}) (Version: 1.0.1215.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Sync Framework Services Native v1.0 (x86) (HKLM-x32\...\{BD64AF4A-8C80-4152-AD77-FCDDF05208AB}) (Version: 1.0.1215.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM\...\{4B6C7001-C7D6-3710-913E-5BC23FCE91E6}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729 (HKLM-x32\...\{820B6609-4C97-3A2B-B644-573B06A0F0CC}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{050d4fc8-5d48-4b8f-8972-47c82c46020f}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) (HKLM\...\Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)) (Version: 10.0.50903 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (HKLM-x32\...\{86493ADD-824D-4B8E-BD72-8C5DCDC52A71}) (Version: 4.20.9870.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (HKLM-x32\...\{F662A8E6-F4DC-41A2-901E-8C11F044BDEC}) (Version: 4.20.9876.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK (HKLM-x32\...\{716E0306-8318-4364-8B8F-0CC4E9376BAC}) (Version: 4.20.9818.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MyPublisher (HKLM-x32\...\MyPublisher) (Version: - MyPublisher, Inc.)
NCLEX-RN 4000 - Individual Version (HKLM-x32\...\{546A2519-87BD-4E23-B35F-43EF9EB82D9C}) (Version: 1.0.0 - Lippincott Williams & Wilkins)
Picasa 3 (HKLM-x32\...\Picasa 3) (Version: 3.9 - Google, Inc.)
QuickBooks (x32 Version: 21.0.4014.904 - Intuit Inc.) Hidden
QuickBooks Premier: Nonprofit Edition 2011 (HKLM-x32\...\{11E0AC7D-6827-4F67-865F-EE1C13D28C38}) (Version: 21.0.4014.904 - Intuit Inc.)
QuickTime 7 (HKLM-x32\...\{3D2CBC2C-65D4-4463-87AB-BB2C859C1F3E}) (Version: 7.76.80.95 - Apple Inc.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.6096 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Samsung Easy Document Creator (HKLM-x32\...\Samsung Easy Document Creator) (Version: 1.06.60 (3/17/2015) - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Samsung Easy Printer Manager (HKLM-x32\...\Samsung Easy Printer Manager) (Version: 1.05.81.00(5/25/2015) - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Samsung M288x Series (HKLM-x32\...\Samsung M288x Series) (Version: 1.14 (7/16/2015) - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Samsung Network PC Fax (HKLM-x32\...\Samsung Network PC Fax) (Version: 1.11.28 (3/10/2015) - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Samsung Printer Diagnostics (HKLM-x32\...\Samsung Printer Diagnostics) (Version: 1.0.4.7 - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Samsung Printer Live Update (HKLM-x32\...\Samsung Printer Live Update) (Version: 1.01.00:04(2013-04-22) - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
Samsung Scan Process Machine (x32 Version: 1.03.05.25 - Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.) Hidden
Saunders NCLEX-RN4e (HKLM-x32\...\Saunders NCLEX-RN4e) (Version: 1.0 - Elsevier)
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{DE28B448-32E8-4E8F-84F0-A52B21A49B5B}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Skype™ 7.21 (HKLM-x32\...\{FC965A47-4839-40CA-B618-18F486F042C6}) (Version: 7.21.100 - Skype Technologies S.A.)
Smilebox (HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\Smilebox) (Version: 1.1.1.1 - Smilebox, Inc.)
SNS Upload for Easy Document Creator (HKLM-x32\...\{B6B5F07C-88D5-49D3-A1A7-A6D4BC37DCCC}) (Version: 1.0.0 - Samsung Electronics Co.,Ltd)
swMSM (x32 Version: 12.0.0.1 - Adobe Systems, Inc) Hidden
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver (HKLM\...\SynTPDeinstKey) (Version: 15.0.17.0 - Synaptics Incorporated)
Use the entry named LeapFrog Connect to uninstall (LeapFrog LeapPad Explorer Plugin) (HKLM-x32\...\LeapPadExplorerPlugin) (Version: - LeapFrog)
VMware View Client (HKLM\...\{D5A1DA10-4A73-49A3-9C8A-C8CE9797DBBE}) (Version: 5.0.0.481677 - VMware, Inc.)
Windows Driver Package - Leapfrog (Leapfrog-USBLAN) Net (09/10/2009 02.03.05.012) (HKLM\...\8F14F2ECEDE68D26EA515B48DC25B39103C4FE8D) (Version: 09/10/2009 02.03.05.012 - Leapfrog)
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite_Wave3) (Version: 14.0.8089.0726 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant (HKLM-x32\...\{45338B07-A236-4270-9A77-EBB4115517B5}) (Version: 5.000.818.5 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Sync (HKLM-x32\...\{84EBDF39-4B33-49D7-A0BD-EB6E2C4E81C1}) (Version: 14.0.8089.726 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Upload Tool (HKLM-x32\...\{205C6BDD-7B73-42DE-8505-9A093F35A238}) (Version: 14.0.8014.1029 - Microsoft Corporation)
YNAB 4 version 4.3.729 (HKLM-x32\...\com.ynab.YNAB4.LiveCaptive_is1) (Version: 4.3.729 - YouNeedABudget.com)

==================== Custom CLSID (Whitelisted): ==========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{0F22A205-CFB0-4679-8499-A6F44A80A208}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.25.5\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{1423F872-3F7F-4E57-B621-8B1A9D49B448}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.27.5\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{355EC88A-02E2-4547-9DEE-F87426484BD1}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.23.9\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{590C4387-5EBD-4D46-8A84-CD0BA2EF2856}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.30.3\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{59B55F04-DE14-4BB8-92FF-C4A22EF2E5F4}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.31.5\psuser_64.dll (Google Inc.)
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{5C8C2A98-6133-4EBA-BBCC-34D9EA01FC2E}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.28.1\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{71DCE5D6-4B57-496B-AC21-CD5B54EB93FD}\localserver32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.6517.0809_1\FileCoAuth.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{78550997-5DEF-4A8A-BAF9-D5774E87AC98}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.28.13\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{793EE463-1304-471C-ADF1-68C2FFB01247}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.29.5\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{90B3DFBF-AF6A-4EA0-8899-F332194690F8}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.24.15\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{C3BC25C0-FCD3-4F01-AFDD-41373F017C9A}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.26.9\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{CC182BE1-84CE-4A57-B85C-FD4BBDF78CB2}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.29.1\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{D0336C0B-7919-4C04-8CCE-2EBAE2ECE8C9}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.25.11\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{D1EDC4F5-7F4D-4B12-906A-614ECF66DDAF}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.28.15\psuser_64.dll => No File
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{E8CF3E55-F919-49D9-ABC0-948E6CB34B9F}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.31.5\psuser_64.dll (Google Inc.)
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000_Classes\CLSID\{FE498BAB-CB4C-4F88-AC3F-3641AAAF5E9E}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.24.7\psuser_64.dll => No File

==================== Scheduled Tasks (Whitelisted) =============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

Task: {04ACFFB6-810F-4359-91F8-DEDB34F7EF1E} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PBDADiscoveryW1 => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {25D9C75E-5407-41D1-AB0D-E77CF131168B} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PvrScheduleTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe
Task: {26A5E551-6E87-415B-A5BB-8C5FA11BCA4D} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PBDADiscoveryW2 => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {2F9CFDE3-7689-4009-8A23-E1749521E944} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\mcupdate_scheduled => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe
Task: {30AEFC67-F451-41D0-9107-9E3C062295CE} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PeriodicScanRetry => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\MCUpdate.exe
Task: {30BC6186-FF3D-4EA5-A156-2B5B0E2469CB} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Microsoft Antimalware Scheduled Scan => c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MpCmdRun.exe
Task: {34DEB813-F356-4B46-A488-212DD0621C69} - \OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\SvcRestartTask -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {367F41A6-BBF6-4E52-88E7-9283BEC3BCD5} - System32\Tasks\DropboxUpdateTaskMachineUA => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe [2015-09-20] (Dropbox, Inc.)
Task: {3D1B8B0E-6642-4134-B72D-F76D88BE4544} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\InstallPlayReady => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {3D5E23EE-FCFB-4FE2-B5A3-FF57ECE60C77} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfigandcontent -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {4CE4033A-BEB9-45F8-9ACE-085A50C2E917} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ActivateWindowsSearch => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {57955CFF-FC38-46DF-A463-CF1956F370C5} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Setup\UpgradeTriggers\UpgradeNowTask => C:\WINDOWS\System32\GWX\GWXUXWorker.exe
Task: {5B5FCD8C-52CD-44E1-A57D-F54BDD5A174C} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\ScheduleUpgradeReminderTime -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {61F655F8-95BD-4DB3-8ED4-1E46AFDA3A7B} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ObjectStoreRecoveryTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe
Task: {62CD5F12-2156-440D-BE8B-E128153E58A2} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ReindexSearchRoot => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {62F8E890-9E57-4929-98E4-5BFE05C06EEB} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2015-08-29] (Google Inc.)
Task: {69E7374F-4399-42ED-B627-50D104B8CB02} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {6DF861E7-66FD-4469-8B7D-3AEC996E7C83} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\ScheduleUpgradeTime -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {6EDFC995-3FE3-4814-AD1D-FC265738A554} - System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-11-23] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Task: {77A353A7-9441-43CC-A0B1-F9241D08D5F8} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000Core => C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2015-08-30] (Google Inc.)
Task: {7A14CA65-B2A2-4788-B4F3-D25BEFE56933} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PvrRecoveryTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe
Task: {7B0E63B4-2623-4D42-A926-295842B9A16B} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\Time-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {7BB98D6B-C483-4191-B10B-1FA83841678D} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2015-08-29] (Google Inc.)
Task: {8A323D30-3574-48E2-A604-AA7DB5557B75} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\refreshgwxconfig-B -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {8A9DA8FC-56E7-48D0-BEF6-2B5D8AAAB0A4} - System32\Tasks\Apple Diagnostics => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\EReporter.exe [2016-04-22] (Apple Inc.)
Task: {8B3454B0-E5CB-4BEA-9D5F-DC36E6E6A619} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\DispatchRecoveryTasks => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {8CC764A0-B47D-4174-9FED-261CA4736C55} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ConfigureInternetTimeService => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {95949075-9C99-436C-9C4A-E2D6CA93C6C1} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\OutOfIdle-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {A45031B4-CE64-45E6-A290-E46EE19ED9FE} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\OCURDiscovery => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {AC6837AE-D6FD-4F60-9FF0-A34378A09250} - System32\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000UA => C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2015-08-30] (Google Inc.)
Task: {AC9FFE8C-1953-4512-AC9D-FEF728E2A4C8} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\Logon-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {AFF305D4-682F-464B-AA76-D2E2785C2F6D} - System32\Tasks\OneDrive Standalone Update Task => C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.6517.0809\OneDriveStandaloneUpdater.exe [2016-08-24] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {B7DC3F82-1485-43DC-93AD-D675F6C3B8D7} - System32\Tasks\Apple\AppleSoftwareUpdate => C:\Program Files (x86)\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2016-02-23] (Apple Inc.)
Task: {B80B82BB-EF32-41FC-82B7-78EA124485F8} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\mcupdate => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe
Task: {B8541BDC-C229-498C-9F4F-02E7897007D0} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\PBDADiscovery => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {BA2DADAB-DB08-4940-9D8C-DAC639DDA9C9} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\launchtrayprocess -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {BAEE117B-20B4-49EA-94A2-D757CE74E18B} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\SqlLiteRecoveryTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe
Task: {BC98C165-C835-41F6-8CDF-BAD0138C44B4} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxcontent -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {CA209243-FFD3-4C33-8101-CF53D720C344} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\OCURActivate => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {CB71C571-1C1D-460B-AD6E-8F7C6A056D20} - System32\Tasks\DropboxUpdateTaskMachineCore => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe [2015-09-20] (Dropbox, Inc.)
Task: {D33852CA-C423-4FD3-AC01-697759769829} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\RegisterSearch => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {DDC5F310-758F-4866-8856-F88C0F192687} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\MachineUnlock-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {E697569E-863C-4A2F-81CA-E6D3FFDFE560} - \CCleanerSkipUAC -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {E7CE2F71-A981-4344-A9D2-3CF6FE79E734} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\RecordingRestart => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehrec.exe
Task: {ECB6050B-1EED-402B-8686-244B9ACDCB1D} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\UpdateRecordPath => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {EF62269D-A795-4E81-B886-6C8C9588251C} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\ehDRMInit => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe
Task: {F0A5BBB6-F260-4619-B8C2-0349BECFAED7} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\OnIdle-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {F365DE6C-571F-4B97-B178-88BE6EF6442A} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center\MediaCenterRecoveryTask => C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcupdate.exe
Task: {F4F071B4-35AC-4AC2-B5F2-022477CEFB9D} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\OutOfSleep-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {FAAEC3DC-0B1C-4246-AE0D-456EF64CC001} - System32\Tasks\{50EA32B9-D224-4B79-8294-FFCB3DACE0A0} => pcalua.exe -a C:\Users\Shabana\Desktop\HijackThis.exe -d C:\Users\Shabana\Desktop

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the task (.job) file will be moved. The file which is running by the task will not be moved.)

Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job => C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\DropboxUpdateTaskMachineCore.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\DropboxUpdateTaskMachineUA.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job => C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000Core.job => C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
Task: C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000UA.job => C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

==================== Shortcuts =============================

(The entries could be listed to be restored or removed.)

==================== Loaded Modules (Whitelisted) ==============

2016-07-16 07:42 - 2016-07-16 07:42 - 00231424 _____ () C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ism32k.dll
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:25 - 02681200 _____ () C:\WINDOWS\system32\CoreUIComponents.dll
2016-04-22 01:07 - 2016-04-22 01:07 - 00092472 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
2016-04-22 01:07 - 2016-04-22 01:07 - 01337144 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
2015-12-06 20:09 - 2016-04-01 18:38 - 00498488 _____ () C:\WINDOWS\SysWoW64\spdsvc.exe
2016-10-09 13:04 - 2016-09-15 13:25 - 02681200 _____ () C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CoreUIComponents.dll
2016-09-22 01:33 - 2016-09-22 01:33 - 01864384 _____ () C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.6517.0809_1\amd64\ClientTelemetry.dll
2013-09-05 01:17 - 2013-09-05 01:17 - 04300456 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF
2010-10-20 15:23 - 2010-10-20 15:23 - 08801632 _____ () C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\GrooveIntlResource.dll
2012-02-17 09:32 - 2011-09-22 12:14 - 02751808 ____N () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\COMPONENTS\SCHEDULER\STSERVICE.EXE
2016-09-22 03:27 - 2016-09-22 03:27 - 00134656 _____ () C:\Windows\ShellExperiences\Windows.UI.Shell.SharedUtilities.dll
2016-10-15 20:59 - 2016-10-05 05:35 - 00474112 _____ () C:\Windows\ShellExperiences\QuickActions.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:21 - 09760256 _____ () C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\CortanaApi.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:13 - 01401344 _____ () C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\Cortana.Core.dll
2016-10-15 21:00 - 2016-10-05 05:13 - 00757248 _____ () C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\CSGSuggestLib.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:13 - 01033216 _____ () C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\Cortana.Actions.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:13 - 02424832 _____ () C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\Cortana.BackgroundTask.dll
2016-10-15 21:01 - 2016-10-05 05:14 - 04853760 _____ () C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\RemindersUI.dll
2014-09-08 14:39 - 2014-09-08 14:39 - 00464608 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Common Desktop Agent\CDASrv.exe
2014-09-08 14:38 - 2014-09-08 14:38 - 00051200 _____ () C:\Program Files\Common Files\Common Desktop Agent\CDASrvPS.dll
2016-10-20 22:20 - 2016-10-20 22:20 - 00072192 _____ () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.8.197.0_x64__kzf8qxf38zg5c\SkypeHost.exe
2016-10-20 22:20 - 2016-10-20 22:20 - 00178176 _____ () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.8.197.0_x64__kzf8qxf38zg5c\SkypeBackgroundTasks.dll
2016-10-20 22:20 - 2016-10-20 22:20 - 35253760 _____ () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.8.197.0_x64__kzf8qxf38zg5c\SkyWrap.dll
2016-08-17 23:13 - 2016-08-17 23:13 - 00017408 _____ () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Windows.Photos_16.722.10060.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Microsoft.Photos.exe
2016-08-17 23:13 - 2016-08-17 23:13 - 13475840 _____ () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Windows.Photos_16.722.10060.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Microsoft.Photos.dll
2016-06-02 23:22 - 2016-06-02 23:23 - 00680448 _____ () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Windows.Photos_16.722.10060.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Microsoft.DesignCore.dll
2016-04-28 17:21 - 2016-04-28 17:21 - 00291328 _____ () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Windows.Photos_16.722.10060.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\StoreRatingPromotion.dll
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:44 - 00035792 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\_multiprocessing.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:44 - 00145864 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\pyexpat.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:45 - 00019408 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\faulthandler.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:44 - 00116688 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\pywintypes27.dll
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:44 - 00100296 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\_ctypes.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:44 - 00018888 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\select.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00019760 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\tornado.speedups.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:44 - 00694224 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\unicodedata.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00020816 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\cryptography.hazmat.bindings._constant_time.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:45 - 00123856 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\_cffi_backend.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 01682760 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\cryptography.hazmat.bindings._openssl.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00020808 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\cryptography.hazmat.bindings._padding.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00105928 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32api.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00021312 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winffi.crt.compiled._winffi_crt.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00052024 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\psutil._psutil_windows.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00038696 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\fastpath.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:44 - 00392144 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\pythoncom27.dll
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00020936 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\mmapfile.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00024528 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32event.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00116176 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32security.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00381752 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32com.shell.shell.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00124880 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32file.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00025424 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winffi.kernel32.compiled._winffi_kernel32.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00024016 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32clipboard.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00175560 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32gui.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00030160 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32pipe.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00043472 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32process.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00048592 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32service.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00057808 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32evtlog.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00024016 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32profile.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00246592 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\breakpad.client.windows.handler.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00026456 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\dropbox.infinite.win.compiled._driverinstallation.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:45 - 00241104 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\_jpegtran.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00020280 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\cpuid.compiled._cpuid.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00028616 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32ts.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00023376 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winscreenshot.compiled._CaptureScreenshot.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00020800 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winffi.iphlpapi._winffi_iphlpapi.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00019776 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winffi.winerror._winffi_winerror.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00020800 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winffi.wininet._winffi_wininet.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00350152 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winxpgui.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00022352 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winverifysignature.compiled._VerifySignature.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00024392 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\librsyncffi.compiled._librsyncffi.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:42 - 00036296 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\librsync.dll
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00031568 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\enterprise_data.compiled._enterprise_data.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:30 - 00293392 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\EnterpriseDataAdapter.dll
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00084280 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\dropbox_sqlite_ext.DLL
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 01826096 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtCore.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:45 - 00083912 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\sip.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00531248 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtNetwork.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 03928880 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtWidgets.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 01972528 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtGui.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00133424 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtWebKit.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00224056 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtWebKitWidgets.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00207672 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtPrintSupport.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00020288 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winffi.user32._winffi_user32.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:49 - 00017864 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\libEGL.dll
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:49 - 01631184 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\libGLESv2.dll
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-09-21 21:46 - 00060880 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\win32print.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00037192 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\windisplaytoast.compiled._DisplayToast.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00024904 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\winffi.winhttp.compiled._winffi_winhttp.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00546096 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtQuick.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00357680 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtQml.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00042808 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtWebChannel.pyd
2016-10-15 01:09 - 2016-10-10 14:35 - 00168760 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\PyQt5.QtWebEngineWidgets.pyd
2016-10-12 23:18 - 2016-09-24 23:47 - 01805416 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\53.0.2785.143\libglesv2.dll
2016-10-12 23:18 - 2016-09-24 23:47 - 00093288 _____ () C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\53.0.2785.143\libegl.dll
2016-10-11 18:35 - 2016-09-30 10:51 - 17769664 _____ () C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\PepperFlash\23.0.0.185\pepflashplayer.dll

==================== Alternate Data Streams (Whitelisted) =========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, only the ADS will be removed.)

AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\Shabana\Desktop\Tuition_Log_2015-2016 (Ali Syed's conflicted copy 2015-08-30).xls:com.dropbox.attributes [168]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\Shabana\Desktop\Tuition_Log_2015-2016 (Ali Syed's conflicted copy 2015-09-07).xls:com.dropbox.attributes [168]

==================== Safe Mode (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The "AlternateShell" will be restored.)

==================== Association (Whitelisted) ===============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed.)

==================== Internet Explorer trusted/restricted ===============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry.)

==================== Hosts content: ===============================

(If needed Hosts: directive could be included in the fixlist to reset Hosts.)

2009-07-13 22:34 - 2014-04-06 15:55 - 00000027 ____A C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

==================== Other Areas ============================

(Currently there is no automatic fix for this section.)

HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\Control Panel\Desktop\\Wallpaper -> C:\Users\Shabana\Pictures\2015-05-17\IMG_6953.JPG
DNS Servers: 192.168.2.1
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System => (ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin: 5) (ConsentPromptBehaviorUser: 3) (EnableLUA: 1)
Windows Firewall is enabled.

==================== MSCONFIG/TASK MANAGER disabled items ==

MSCONFIG\Services: AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc => 3
MSCONFIG\Services: AERTFilters => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: Apple Mobile Device => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: GamesAppService => 3
MSCONFIG\Services: gupdate => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: gupdatem => 3
MSCONFIG\Services: gusvc => 3
MSCONFIG\Services: iPod Service => 3
MSCONFIG\Services: SkypeUpdate => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: wsnm => 2
MSCONFIG\Services: wsnm_usbctrl => 2
MSCONFIG\startupfolder: C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Intuit Data Protect.lnk => C:\Windows\pss\Intuit Data Protect.lnk.CommonStartup
MSCONFIG\startupfolder: C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk => C:\Windows\pss\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk.CommonStartup
MSCONFIG\startupfolder: C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk => C:\Windows\pss\QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk.CommonStartup
MSCONFIG\startupfolder: C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^QuickBooks_Standard_21.lnk => C:\Windows\pss\QuickBooks_Standard_21.lnk.CommonStartup
MSCONFIG\startupfolder: C:^Users^Shabana^AppData^Roaming^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Dell Dock.lnk => C:\Windows\pss\Dell Dock.lnk.Startup
MSCONFIG\startupfolder: C:^Users^Shabana^AppData^Roaming^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Dropbox.lnk => C:\Windows\pss\Dropbox.lnk.Startup
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Adobe ARM => "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Adobe Reader Speed Launcher => "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
MSCONFIG\startupreg: AppleIEDAV => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\AppleIEDAV.exe
MSCONFIG\startupreg: ApplePhotoStreams => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ApplePhotoStreams.exe
MSCONFIG\startupreg: APSDaemon => "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
MSCONFIG\startupreg: BCSSync => "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Dell DataSafe Online => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\Dell Datasafe Online\NOBuClient.exe
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Dell Webcam Central => "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe" /mode2
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Google Update => "C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
MSCONFIG\startupreg: HotKeysCmds => C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
MSCONFIG\startupreg: iCloudServices => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\iCloudServices.exe
MSCONFIG\startupreg: IgfxTray => C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
MSCONFIG\startupreg: IntelWireless => "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel Wireless Tray
MSCONFIG\startupreg: IntelWirelessWiMAX => "C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\WiMAXCU.exe" /tasktray /nosplash
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Intuit SyncManager => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
MSCONFIG\startupreg: iTunesHelper => "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
MSCONFIG\startupreg: mcui_exe => "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Monitor => "C:\Program Files (x86)\LeapFrog\LeapFrog Connect\Monitor.exe"
MSCONFIG\startupreg: MSC => "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
MSCONFIG\startupreg: Persistence => C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
MSCONFIG\startupreg: QuickTime Task => "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
MSCONFIG\startupreg: RtHDVCpl => C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s
MSCONFIG\startupreg: SmileboxTray => "C:\Users\Shabana\AppData\Roaming\Smilebox\SmileboxTray.exe"
MSCONFIG\startupreg: SunJavaUpdateSched => "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
MSCONFIG\startupreg: SynTPEnh => %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\StartupFolder: => "Samsung Network PC Fax.lnk"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "Persistence"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "SynTPEnh"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "RtHDVCpl"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "iTunesHelper"
HKLM\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "WindowsDefender"
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "Google Update"
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "Google Photos Backup"
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "iCloudPhotos"
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "iCloudServices"
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "OneDrive"
HKU\S-1-5-21-3362810243-3023466362-1865583968-1000\...\StartupApproved\Run: => "SmileboxTray"

==================== FirewallRules (Whitelisted) ===============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

FirewallRules: [vm-monitoring-nb-session] => (Allow) LPort=139
FirewallRules: [MSMQ-In-TCP] => (Allow) %systemroot%\system32\mqsvc.exe
FirewallRules: [MSMQ-Out-TCP] => (Allow) %systemroot%\system32\mqsvc.exe
FirewallRules: [MSMQ-In-UDP] => (Allow) %systemroot%\system32\mqsvc.exe
FirewallRules: [MSMQ-Out-UDP] => (Allow) %systemroot%\system32\mqsvc.exe
FirewallRules: [WCF-NetTcpActivator-In-TCP-64bit] => (Allow) LPort=808
FirewallRules: [{EFA01AF1-26F9-4C1A-8682-D058E8EB1EC5}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
FirewallRules: [{DD2F5BD5-4356-461A-A7E4-22E48236A37F}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
FirewallRules: [{9E09F9C4-B553-44FB-86C9-B12564C3FCF1}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
FirewallRules: [{4DB3E830-34A2-4662-B50A-48C1820E13EC}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\AppSrv.exe
FirewallRules: [{5F0CB372-75C9-48F0-817D-B6A9814F2809}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\AppSrv.exe
FirewallRules: [{3046F5D8-C0D7-4388-AAF0-AF5BB7E345F4}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\DMAgent.exe
FirewallRules: [{E05DD25C-1171-40F0-8248-62CDDFE2C91C}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\DMAgent.exe
FirewallRules: [{65C48C31-B9E0-43F5-9682-46D7F27B5C9A}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\wlcsdk.exe
FirewallRules: [{8F842D5B-0EBA-4AC9-A896-82DFC66D7E48}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
FirewallRules: [{BE63B2E3-47D3-411D-9B08-A37E802D15FC}] => (Allow) svchost.exe
FirewallRules: [{9A5F1DA2-69A5-43FA-B29E-7A05F897A875}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Sync\WindowsLiveSync.exe
FirewallRules: [{1E8D7817-D21C-48AE-ACBF-0031843A2969}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
FirewallRules: [TCP Query User{6B40D01E-0A0B-46F2-A8CA-1FFC82B9970E}C:\program files (x86)\dell\dell datasafe online\nobuclient.exe] => (Allow) C:\program files (x86)\dell\dell datasafe online\nobuclient.exe
FirewallRules: [UDP Query User{FD7A7AB1-6C7A-4BED-8510-23E73DF30D8A}C:\program files (x86)\dell\dell datasafe online\nobuclient.exe] => (Allow) C:\program files (x86)\dell\dell datasafe online\nobuclient.exe
FirewallRules: [TCP Query User{F13BCDDA-BEAA-4E86-BAC7-03F9066A1DB8}C:\program files (x86)\dell\dell datasafe online\nobuclient.exe] => (Block) C:\program files (x86)\dell\dell datasafe online\nobuclient.exe
FirewallRules: [UDP Query User{45A912F0-1300-4F97-9F15-660997ED14C2}C:\program files (x86)\dell\dell datasafe online\nobuclient.exe] => (Block) C:\program files (x86)\dell\dell datasafe online\nobuclient.exe
FirewallRules: [{50D1400F-9896-4672-97B7-A9C1D74E421E}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\vmware-remotemks.exe
FirewallRules: [{0C39E582-C8EA-44ED-8A3D-F5E96AECC541}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\vmware-remotemks.exe
FirewallRules: [{F84C5243-4F3C-465B-B9EE-F1A51097A8D8}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\vmware-remotemks.exe
FirewallRules: [{A946001C-3712-4C30-ADDF-EFF9E583A329}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\vmware-remotemks.exe
FirewallRules: [{0C5F9078-2621-4116-9816-0C1CFF692916}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\vmware-remotemks.exe
FirewallRules: [{2CF9530F-080C-4F1F-8015-F4DC19B952FC}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\vmware-remotemks.exe
FirewallRules: [{8F0E2B6D-8D67-4FED-9940-C335B392E462}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\wswc.exe
FirewallRules: [{06F8C814-8564-4F23-8A91-8CCCA9B52048}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\wswc.exe
FirewallRules: [{EEF8F85A-24DC-4251-B0E7-33F0C7C0EB9B}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\wswc.exe
FirewallRules: [{C4E5A554-F366-4F4E-89DD-F77EC43A2A9C}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\wswc.exe
FirewallRules: [{CEDAA1D9-AE34-4ABE-9D98-3AC02FC00215}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\wswc.exe
FirewallRules: [{0E71A334-1321-43EF-821C-CD7ACB1591D1}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware View\Client\bin\wswc.exe
FirewallRules: [{D74911BF-4422-4741-A98A-C19913A45668}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
FirewallRules: [{897BC201-6FDF-47DA-9C39-E99D91EF3D0D}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
FirewallRules: [{4E9D59B1-BD3D-4D9F-8088-57854A030E39}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
FirewallRules: [{0446B80D-26A6-4FAC-AE08-3B13E5FDFE7D}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
FirewallRules: [TCP Query User{3561F93E-E7F4-4923-A126-654CDF84BD02}C:\users\shabana\appdata\roaming\dropbox\bin\dropbox.exe] => (Block) C:\users\shabana\appdata\roaming\dropbox\bin\dropbox.exe
FirewallRules: [UDP Query User{71515C5D-CC9D-495C-80ED-1B7BE7F91BA9}C:\users\shabana\appdata\roaming\dropbox\bin\dropbox.exe] => (Block) C:\users\shabana\appdata\roaming\dropbox\bin\dropbox.exe
FirewallRules: [{44849B11-1772-4969-BBB0-2EC86CBCF80E}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\LeapFrog\LeapFrog Connect\LeapfrogConnect.exe
FirewallRules: [{A8C58D8B-BF8C-4FD5-9128-0475B5ED62C8}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
FirewallRules: [{60BCBABA-52F7-48DD-97AA-C82C93568A72}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
FirewallRules: [{AD6F1CEB-5443-4A15-AA37-A530120FB17E}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
FirewallRules: [{F03B131E-D8DC-4EA5-937D-0E1DC45CC103}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
FirewallRules: [{E3F38D20-7CEB-47B9-91C4-10E8DA421791}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Printer Manager\IDS.Application.exe
FirewallRules: [{20423F8A-AA43-45CD-A401-954A6B326482}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Printer Manager\OrderSupplies.exe
FirewallRules: [{98224D95-CAC2-4F7A-994E-E1998FE2252A}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Printer Manager\IDSAlert.exe
FirewallRules: [{3D2677A8-63D6-47DC-8CB0-E7E2C73FEE13}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Printer Manager\uninstall.exe
FirewallRules: [{8328F184-14AD-4ACD-B344-31C73326A873}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Printer Manager\CDAS2PC\CDAS2PC.exe
FirewallRules: [{A0C62802-CDDF-4950-9860-1C5004113059}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Printer Manager\CDAS2PC\ScanProcess.exe
FirewallRules: [{7737FC4A-E8DA-4CE5-9EC2-1D2E212D9859}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Printer Manager\CDAS2PC\Scan2PCNotify.exe
FirewallRules: [{DCFA7B05-9655-4F9B-B62E-3B1E1DA7A8F3}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Common Desktop Agent\CDASrv.exe
FirewallRules: [{584737B5-73EE-4D40-B37C-159A2A022DE1}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Common Desktop Agent\CDASrv.exe
FirewallRules: [{7193B14D-722E-49C1-BCC0-30AC992E0752}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Document Creator\EDC.exe
FirewallRules: [{C78BA302-4A62-4A61-89FF-135652178C92}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Document Creator\EDC.exe
FirewallRules: [{C5E46D96-AF59-4FF5-8B06-3E9595865110}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Network PC Fax\drv\NetFaxMon64.exe
FirewallRules: [{75A63017-1116-4A27-AA53-51EFC9A0A924}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Network PC Fax\drv\NetFaxMon.exe
FirewallRules: [{8A292EDC-D9F0-4F78-8B55-3FF1299BDE7D}] => (Allow) C:\Windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\NetFaxMon64.exe
FirewallRules: [{1A5D89CD-A5B0-46AA-8A2C-E8A5817EA0EE}] => (Allow) C:\Windows\twain_32\Samsung\SLM288x\ScanCDLM\ScanCDLM.exe
FirewallRules: [{C6DA1383-F224-423A-AE20-54769E20C1F9}] => (Allow) C:\Windows\twain_32\Samsung\SLM288x\ScanCDLM\ScanCDLM.exe
FirewallRules: [{EDBD4A48-F779-41B9-849E-1DA25AA1A1EB}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
FirewallRules: [{5A5E8341-FBEF-4085-B42C-F045284E7413}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\Dropbox.exe

==================== Restore Points =========================

20-10-2016 22:34:19 Installed MSXML 6.0 Parser
20-10-2016 22:35:32 Installed MSXML 6.0 Parser
22-10-2016 05:43:52 Installed MSXML 6.0 Parser
22-10-2016 05:45:21 Installed MSXML 6.0 Parser

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============

==================== Event log errors: =========================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (10/22/2016 07:52:18 AM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: QBW32.EXE, version: 21.0.4014.904, time stamp: 0x52f071c4
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.14393.321, time stamp: 0x57f4c291
Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x000da6f2
Faulting process id: 0x1230
Faulting application start time: 0x01d22c5909aa2fbd
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2011\QBW32.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 589ac63c-9b4f-4b2b-a320-0c5010d93c33
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (10/22/2016 07:52:07 AM) (Source: QuickBooks) (EventID: 4) (User: )
Description: An unexpected error has occured in "QuickBooks: Premier Nonprofit Edition 2011":
QuickBooks has experienced a problem and must be shut down.

Error: (10/22/2016 07:40:25 AM) (Source: QuickBooks) (EventID: 4) (User: )
Description: An unexpected error has occured in "QuickBooks":
Returning NULL QBWinInstance Handle

Error: (10/22/2016 07:40:25 AM) (Source: QuickBooks) (EventID: 4) (User: )
Description: An unexpected error has occured in "QuickBooks":
Returning NULL QBWinInstance Handle

Error: (10/22/2016 07:40:25 AM) (Source: QuickBooks) (EventID: 4) (User: )
Description: An unexpected error has occured in "QuickBooks":
Returning NULL QBWinInstance Handle

Error: (10/22/2016 07:12:59 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Immersive-Shell) (EventID: 2484) (User: Shabana-PC)
Description: Package Microsoft.Windows.Photos_16.722.10060.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe+App was terminated because it took too long to suspend.

Error: (10/22/2016 05:51:09 AM) (Source: Application Error) (EventID: 1000) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: QBW32.exe, version: 21.0.4014.904, time stamp: 0x52f071c4
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.14393.321, time stamp: 0x57f4c291
Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x000da6f2
Faulting process id: 0xfa0
Faulting application start time: 0x01d22c498cc677e9
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2011\QBW32.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 75cff5a3-94c8-411d-bf0a-c8209fa96be0
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Error: (10/22/2016 05:50:57 AM) (Source: QuickBooks) (EventID: 4) (User: )
Description: An unexpected error has occured in "QuickBooks: Premier Nonprofit Edition 2011":
QuickBooks has experienced a problem and must be shut down.

Error: (10/22/2016 05:49:23 AM) (Source: QuickBooks) (EventID: 4) (User: )
Description: An unexpected error has occured in "QuickBooks":
Returning NULL QBWinInstance Handle

Error: (10/22/2016 05:49:23 AM) (Source: QuickBooks) (EventID: 4) (User: )
Description: An unexpected error has occured in "QuickBooks":
Returning NULL QBWinInstance Handle

System errors:
=============
Error: (10/22/2016 07:39:14 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7011) (User: )
Description: A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the SftService service.

Error: (10/22/2016 07:38:57 AM) (Source: DCOM) (EventID: 10016) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{8D8F4F83-3594-4F07-8369-FC3C3CAE4919}
and APPID 
{F72671A9-012C-4725-9D2F-2A4D32D65169}
to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Error: (10/22/2016 07:38:30 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7001) (User: )
Description: The NetTcpActivator service depends on the NetTcpPortSharing service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.

Error: (10/22/2016 07:36:38 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7032) (User: )
Description: The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the Windows Search service, but this action failed with the following error: 
An instance of the service is already running.

Error: (10/22/2016 07:36:23 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7034) (User: )
Description: The Office Software Protection Platform service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

Error: (10/22/2016 07:36:23 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7034) (User: )
Description: The QBCFMonitorService service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).

Error: (10/22/2016 07:36:23 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7034) (User: )
Description: The Intuit QuickBooks FCS service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

Error: (10/22/2016 07:36:09 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7031) (User: )
Description: The Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0 service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 0 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Error: (10/22/2016 07:36:08 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7031) (User: )
Description: The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Error: (10/22/2016 07:36:07 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7034) (User: )
Description: The SoftThinks Agent Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

CodeIntegrity:
===================================
Date: 2016-10-22 15:44:47.260
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

Date: 2016-10-22 15:44:44.286
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

Date: 2016-10-22 15:08:30.686
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

Date: 2016-10-22 15:08:30.654
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

Date: 2016-10-22 15:08:30.624
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

Date: 2016-10-22 15:08:30.592
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

Date: 2016-10-22 15:08:30.561
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

Date: 2016-10-22 15:08:30.522
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

Date: 2016-10-22 15:08:30.429
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

Date: 2016-10-22 15:08:30.276
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\xapauthenticodesip.dll that did not meet the Custom 3 / Antimalware signing level requirements.

==================== Memory info ===========================

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU U 330 @ 1.20GHz
Percentage of memory in use: 78%
Total physical RAM: 1909.86 MB
Available physical RAM: 402.1 MB
Total Virtual: 3957.86 MB
Available Virtual: 1453.96 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: (OS) (Fixed) (Total:220.4 GB) (Free:42.11 GB) NTFS

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or Vista) (Size: 232.9 GB) (Disk ID: A4FEDF46)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=39 MB) - (Type=DE)
Partition 2: (Active) - (Size=12.4 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 3: (Not Active) - (Size=220.4 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

==================== End of Addition.txt ============================


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

nothing that I can see there, that looks even slightly suspicious or malware related

You do appear to have an older version of QuickBooks

I see hundreds if not thousands of posts about QuickBooks problems with W10, even with the lastest version. I am led to believe that no versions of QB before about 2015 version will run on W10

I have moved this to W10 forum and changed to subject, in case anyone else has any ideas, but searches lead me to believe that the only way to keep QuickBooks running is to revert back to W7 or upgrade / update QuickBooks to the very latest version


----------

